# 10/10 Raw Discussion Thread: Will Charlotte strike back against the victorious Boss?



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*When will Charlotte get her rematch?*​


> In a Raw Women’s Championship Match that will undoubtedly go down in the record books as one of the most emotionally charged main events in the red brand’s history, Sasha Banks finally dethroned Charlotte to ascend the Team Red mountaintop a second time.
> 
> Although no longer a champion, Charlotte still considers herself “Queen” of Team Red’s Women’s division, and is no doubt devising a strategy to reclaim its richest prize. Perhaps we’ll learn of Charlotte’s next move this coming Monday night.







*Is “The Kevin Owens Show” facing cancellation at the hands of Seth Rollins?*​


> Despite the warnings of Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon and Team Red General Manager Mick Foley, the injured Seth Rollins refuses to allow WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens to gloat freely. He ambushed The Prizefighter and his best friend, Chris Jericho, this past Monday night, then hit the curator of “The List of Jericho” with an emphatic Pedigree. Surely, The Architect wishes it was Owens’ face he was driving into the mat.
> 
> Will Owens be driven to accept Rollins’ challenge to a WWE Universal Championship Match? And, if Rollins gets what he wants, will he risk further injury at the hands of one of Raw’s most ruthless Superstars?







*How will Reigns and Rusev prepare for Hell?*​


> No stranger to Hell in a Cell, United States Champion Roman Reigns chose the unforgiving confines of the dreaded structure to serve as the setting for his title rematch with Rusev on Sunday, Oct. 30.
> 
> As powerful as The Super Athlete might be, he has never experienced a career-threatening Hell in a Cell Match before. As for The Big Dog, who once defeated Bray Wyatt inside the Cell, this might be where he plans on ending his rivalry with The Bulgarian Brute. Carnage awaits as both of these warring Superstars get ready for what’s to come.







*Will Braun Strowman’s demand for competition be met?*​


> We have to admit, it’s pretty entertaining to watch Braun Strowman annihilate local competitors without so much as breaking a sweat. And yet, “The Monster Among Men” seems to be getting bored with one-sided beatdowns. After leveling the hopeful Chase Silver this past Monday night, Strowman revealed that if Raw General Manager Mick Foley doesn’t present him with some “real competition” next week, “there might not be a next week.” Who will The Hardcore Legend choose to battle this unstoppable behemoth?







*Has Brian Kendrick earned a WWE Cruiserweight Title opportunity?*​


> Brian Kendrick is convinced that the WWE Cruiserweight Championship was resurrected just for him, and the fact that T.J. Perkins still wears the prize around his waist continues to eat him up inside. After making the self-professed “Wrestling Yoda” submit to the Captain’s Hook this past Monday night, “The Wizard of Odd” is that much closer to getting another opportunity at the title that has, since its rebirth last month, eluded him. Will Kendrick challenge Perkins once again in the near future?


Source: WWE.com


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

That preview was a bore to read through. The feuds are very stale so hope they can shake things up.

Reigns vs Rusev being in a cell without any justification takes the cake.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

They go way overkill with the nicknames in these previews. When will they learn that fans never use them?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just announced...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785302229460713472


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Just announced...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785302229460713472


Rollins vs. Owens for the title was also announced and neither that or Sasha vs. Charlotte was announced as a cell match. I imagine at least one of them, probably Charlotte vs. Sasha, will be switched to a cell match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Rollins vs. Owens for the title was also announced and neither that or Sasha vs. Charlotte was announced as a cell match. I imagine at least one of them, probably Charlotte vs. Sasha, will be switched to a cell match.


Ah yeah just saw it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785302330396717057
Maybe I am missing something but I don't really like the way WWE just announces matches like these on twitter before they are announced in the show. Like, what's the point? It kills any intrigue and just leaves nothing to look forward to in the show as it is basically a spoiler. It feels backwards. 

Anyway, the Owens vs Rollins match could be in a cell if Jericho is the guest referee, if not then it won't be to allow the necessary fuckery to take place. We'll find that on RAW I guess.

Hoping for a Rollins match on this RAW since he seems ready to go.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Just to stick it to Rollins for dissing her last week, I can see Stephanie adding the HIAC stipulation for Owens and Rollins. Or she'll add Jericho to the match as well, since rumor is he is leaving after HIAC.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Just to stick it to Rollins for dissing her last week, I can see Stephanie adding the HIAC stipulation for Owens and Rollins. Or she'll add Jericho to the match as well, since rumor is he is leaving after HIAC.


My guess is Steph adds Jericho as guest referee since they aluded to that last week. They can then make it inside a cell too.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> My guess is Steph adds Jericho as guest referee since they aluded to that last week. They can then make it inside a cell too.


That's my thought as well. Stack the odds against Seth as much as possible with Jericho and a cell match. But I could also see the triple threat happening. The seed was planted a little last week with a potential Jericho/KO fallout. I figured Stephanie would want to be the one to tell Seth it will be inside HIAC on Raw. She loves to deliver good news like that in her devious tone lol.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Now here's the real big news going into tonight's show


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> Now here's the real big news going into tonight's show


Wow something to look forward to. I don't care about any feud on RAW at the moment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lesnar is going to bury Strowman :lol


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> Now here's the real big news going into tonight's show


Well at least this has the potential to be entertaining.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

emm_bee said:


> Well at least this has the potential to be entertaining.


Oh yeah, real entertaining. I can't decide what I'm looking forward to more, potentially seeing another SUPLEX! or standing in the ring laughing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> Now here's the real big news going into tonight's show


Hmmm...haven't seen this announced anywhere. Where did you see it?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bork, Jericho and Owens to look forward to.

You know things are bad when Sasha-Charlotte is the top feud on the show :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> Now here's the real big news going into tonight's show


You do this in paint?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Wow something to look forward to. I don't care about any feud on RAW at the moment.


Why? He not going to do anything but stand in the ring while Heyman says the same ole shit he told us 1000 times before.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Boring preview tbh. MNF looks boring too, but we've got playoff baseball tonight to look forward to.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Raw is Rematches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to the next step in the glorious Rollins' face turn. He's been giving it to Stephanie for the past 4-5 weeks. So, I'm expecting Stephanie to get some revenge tonight. Still looking forward to it, though. My favorite part of the show by far these days. It's been fantastic to see Seth get the better of Stephanie so often.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Looking forward to the next step in the glorious Rollins' face turn. He's been giving it to Stephanie for the past 4-5 weeks. So, I'm expecting Stephanie to get some revenge tonight. Still looking forward to it, though. My favorite part of the show by far these days. It's been fantastic to see Seth get the better of Stephanie so often.


I am guessing Steph gives Rollins the rematch against Owens but adds Jericho as guest referee. Not sure if she'll make it cell match as well, it would be cool and the fuckery can still occur with Jericho in it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I am guessing Steph gives Rollins the rematch against Owens but adds Jericho as guest referee. Not sure if she'll make it cell match as well, it would be cool and the fuckery can still occur with Jericho in it.


That would be my guess, as well. Either way, they have my attention. So far, so good with this storyline.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Either way, they have my attention. So far, so good with this storyline.


Same here, I wonder if we get a Rollins match tonight, he seems ready for action.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Let's see: Seth Rollins continuing his face turn, Jeri-KO running Raw together, a Charlotte vs Sasha Banks rematch, and Brock Lesnar making a surprise appearance? Alright, that sounds interesting to me 

I would like to see Seth compete tonight if he's medically cleared.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth has been wrestling all weekend, so hopefully he'll have a match tonight. Possibly against Jericho? maybe.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm excited :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> I would like to see Seth compete tonight if he's medically cleared.


He was doing live shows over the last few days and main eventing them doing matches against Owens so I guess he is ready to go. I would love me some Rollins action in the form of a match tonight.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> Despite the warnings of Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon and Team Red General Manager Mick Foley, the injured Seth Rollins refuses to allow WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens to gloat freely. He ambushed The Prizefighter and his best friend, Chris Jericho, this past Monday night, then hit the curator of “The List of Jericho” with an emphatic Pedigree. Surely, The Architect wishes it was Owens’ face he was driving into the mat.


I don't think there's another sentence in the world that sums up just how utter shit Raw is right now than this. A complete waste of time.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Guessing this could set up possibly Brock vs. Goldberg for SVS with Lesnar appearing tonight. I want more air time between Rollins and KO face to face to kick this angle into high gear. Also want more Rollins trying to ruin the KO show. I expect KO and Jericho to be the best parts of RAW tonight. Not expecting a good show but hopefully average at best atleast.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Record, forward to Jericho, delete.

That's what you might as well do because there's nothing else worth watching on this show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't think the million dollar question has been addressed yet. Will Chris Jericho invent yet another awesome catchphrase tonight? :jericho3


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I guess this means it's official.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785572441900802049


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the Lesnar thing seems true after all...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785572082314862592


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Been having trouble sleeping lately so I'm going to go ahead and skip "Raw is mediocre" tonight and probably catch it's reruns on UHD over the weekend...Depending on my fellow forum member's opinions of course. 

There's really nothing on it that makes me want to stay up and watch lately and just the thought of another session where I "grim through" another episode is making my eyelids heavy. Raw, the cure for Insomnia but the cause of First degree Brainslaughter.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to more Jericho/KO/Rollins.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> I guess this means it's official.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785572441900802049


so not just heyman then?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Seth wrestles tonight, I've been missing him in the ring. Also excited about Roman and Chris Jericho too.

Don't care about Lesnar and Heyman lol.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> so not just heyman then?


Correct.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh god is Lesnar coming back because of the Goldberg thing?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope Seth wrestles tonight, I've been missing him in the ring.


Me too, hope we get a Rollins match tonight


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> Correct.


I still don't know if its enough for me to watch Raw live tonight. Unless Brock is going to be Brauns opponent ... why did i just even type that lol. he doesn't fight for free and it would bury braun he's not jobbing to braun lol. 

I do hope the braun thing leads up to the anger god, samoa joe, raining hell down on him but hey, we know they'll fuck them up after the programme is finished and they've got nothing new to do with them.

edit: Noam is debuting tonight, settled, i'll watch to see that happen. proud of him.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

If Charlotte doesn't strike back..atleast we know who's next :quite


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Wonder if Emma(lina) is showing up tonight.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I just hope that Brock doesn't beat Strowman up.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

If Lesnar is there I finally have a reason to watch!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Heyman being on Raw tonight = :sodone


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> Heyman being on Raw tonight = :sodone


Lesnar too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Heyman being on Raw tonight = :sodone


heyman to get in the ring and play 2k17 and troll everyone 8*D























Hopefully it's for something decent tho


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

The show preview seems pretty boring really. Will watch replay and skip through a fair bit tomorrow I imagine. Looking forward to seeing what Brock does though. Good luck to those watching live :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

If Braun gets Brock..i'll be happy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@The Batman

I read it may just be promotion for the video game, which if it is, will suck.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> That preview was a bore to read through. The feuds are very stale so hope they can shake things up.
> 
> Reigns vs Rusev being in a cell without any justification takes the cake.


Yeah, its not like roman hasnt dominated.

Its overkill


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> @The Batman
> 
> I read it may just be promotion for the video game, which if it is, will suck.


:renee3

Thought as much tbh. They care more about that than the actual show.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Well the video game is out tomorrow. Gotta promote it :vince$


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> If Braun gets Brock..i'll be happy


I mean I wouldn't mind it either, but it's guaranteed that people would complain.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> I mean I wouldn't mind it either, but it's guaranteed that people would complain.


I heard that Brock might get Shane at Mania..which is like a not exciting type of match..

then we all hear about Brock vs Goldberg at mania, which is like wth that's out of left field type of match.

but to be honest I hope Brock is just in the title match..

..which has nothing to do with Braun but...would be nice to see Brock beat Braun then say I want competition!! ..which means a title match


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns, Jericho, Owens, Rollins and now Heyman??? :mark: Raw looks to be good!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh...Goldberg is in Oakland too apparently...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785593864413470720


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's telling that the most exciting part of Raw for me is Braun Strowman right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess if Goldberg shows up they will do a tease for the rumored SurvivorSeries match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

IN.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Lesnar and Goldberg are two guys Braun should be kept away from.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Paul Heyman arrives at RAW & teases Goldberg feud: _"Maybe it's time to reveal WHAT'S NEXT for Brock Lesnar"_

Video Link: https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10154129166666443


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock's next two opponents are Goldberg and Shane.

Brock will win both, but they'll make the roster look so shit in the process.

I guarantee that Goldberg and Shane will get more offense in then Cena, Orton or Seth.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I've seen reports of Brock going into WrestleMania as champion.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Jericho and the divas are all that I enjoy from RAW. I'll force myself to watch this week but I'm probably switching over to Smackdown exclusively soon since the show isn't getting better. RAW is just simply unwatchable.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Empress said:


> Jericho and the divas are all that I enjoy from RAW. I'll force myself to watch this week but I'm probably switching over to Smackdown exclusively soon since the show isn't getting better. RAW is just simply unwatchable.


Lesnar and Heyman are must-watch television.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

SmackDown > Raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Give me my Rollins and Jericho and the rest can fuck off. Looking forward to the next Rollins/Stephanie segment. I've absolutely loved how they've let Seth be the one to get the better of Stephanie now multiple times, for basically a month straight now. That's good booking since no one ever gets the better of Stephanie. His pops recently, both in America and around the globe show that it is paying off. The fans love him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Give me my Rollins and Jericho and the rest can fuck off. Looking forward to the next Rollins/Stephanie segment. I've absolutely loved how they've let Seth be the one to get the better of Stephanie now multiple times, for basically a month straight now. That's good booking since no one ever gets the better of Stephanie. His pops recently, both in America and around the globe show that it is paying off. The fans love him.


Well I expect Steph to get the upper hand this time around particularly setting up the Hell in a Cell match. Let's see what they say on the pre-show now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Well I expect Steph to get the upper hand this time around particularly setting up the Hell in a Cell match. Let's see what they say on the pre-show now.


She absolutely should. Rollins has been getting the better of her for a month now. It has to go back and forth.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins vs Jericho match just announced :mark:



ShowStopper said:


> She absolutely should. Rollins has been getting the better of her for a month now. It has to go back and forth.


Yep, it is more interesting and realistic that way. Gets people more invested.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785624016413298688


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:sodone


DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785624016413298688


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they need to add one more thing to jerichos list tonight, Paiges prescription pills.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

WWE really dodged a bullet tonight with it being an off night for the ratings juggernaut known as the WNBA Finals. 

;-)


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

RAW followed by gotham and supergirl followed by wwe 2k17, what a bloody night. wooooooo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sin Cara to the CW division.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Paul Heyman arrives at RAW & teases Goldberg feud: _"Maybe it's time to reveal WHAT'S NEXT for Brock Lesnar"_
> 
> Video Link: https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10154129166666443


Clearly a reference to the WNBA Finals; everyone knows that Brock is a huge Minnesota Lynx fan. 

http://i.imgur.com/DkwjH8X.jpg


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I have a feeling that this episode of RAW will not, in fact, be a 10/10.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bo & Axel vs Enzo & Cass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> I have a feeling that this episode of RAW will not, in fact, be a 10/10.


Well, of course not. It's modern day WWE.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Old chickens still make good soup


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And here we go.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Now they took Paige out of the intro.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

u want more! U WANT MORE!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Decision time: 3 hours of fuckery or 3 hours of Cowboy Bebop?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And...here...we...go!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Paige is gone from the intro.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, starting off with Sasha!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> Decision time: 3 hours of uncertainty or 3 hours of Cowboy Bebop?


watch the cubs game  GO CUBBIES


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Now they took Paige out of the intro.


They didn't waste anytime. Odd that they don't remove other people who have failed wellness tests before.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh look, it's RAW's "Miss #2 Woman"!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

"Had a dream that I made it"


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> Clearly a reference to the WNBA Finals; everyone knows that Brock is a huge Minnesota Lynx fan.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DkwjH8X.jpg


He has to have something hugh to say or else why would he and Brock be present.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Am I still tripping or did Lilian say "World Women's Champion"


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SASHA BANKS PROMO TIME! :eyeroll


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Sin Cara to the CW division.


He'll be a good fit. In fact I think WWE should move guys like Zayn, Neville, Kalisto to the division to bolster it a bit. My hope is that one day the division actually becomes a brand for the Network with their own set of championships.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

everyone change the channel


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley will take the title off Sasha and then Asuka will take the title off of Bayley, yeah? Or maybe it will go...

Sasha > Bayley > Charlotte > Asuka


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The "you deserve it" chants are played out.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The depth in the women's divisions on both Raw and Smackdown is going to become a huge problem. It's probably the division where the brand split did the most damage. BUT HOLY SHIT IS SASHA OVER!!!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

These fucking "You deserve it" chants again. 2 minutes in and I already want to turn this shit off.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Boss...The Champ


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like the first ever HIAC match will be announced here.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Sacha sucks.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Cipher said:


> Am I still tripping or did Lilian say "World Women's Champion"


She said RAW.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL this is so fucking cringe and it's only been two minutes. Thank you playoffs and MNF.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> The "you deserve it" chants are played out.


not as played out as 

"this is awesome" ..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ahh man, I sure do miss eddie


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I preferred it when HHH opened with a 20 minute ramble.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> SASHA BANKS PROMO TIME! :eyeroll


"Hey, let's put the girl with terrible promo skills up first; that will keep them watching"
-
Said a soon to be fired wwe employee


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha isn't good at celebratory face promos.

Writers: Let's make her do them ALL THE TIME!


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Shes so horrible as a face. ugh


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Another female empowerment speech. Fuck you.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

Charlotte is so much better on the mic than this chick


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh god. Same speech as always.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bayley will take the title off Sasha and then Asuka will take the title off of Bayley, yeah? Or maybe it will go...
> 
> Sasha > Bayley > Charlotte > Asuka


I see Nia Jaxx getting the title next.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Her voice and delivery is rough.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bitch is so cringe


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuck off.. This is boring.. Remove your wig


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

She was a Little Boss!!! I guess she has always been the boss!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAVE_US_CHARLOTTE_.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

rorschacks said:


> Charlotte is so much better on the mic than this chick


Very much so.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMFGOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WUT... U W0T MATE??!??!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> not as played out as
> 
> "this is awesome" ..


How about both? Lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dam women hell in a cell


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> He has to have something hugh to say or else why would he and Brock be present.


Well it's an off day for the WNBA Finals so I imagine that Brock was bored and looking for something to do. He chose RAW


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Watching Raw for the first time in over a month. Sasha looks whiter and her voice sounds different.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Now poor Charlotte has to save this segment again.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah a HiaC match! That should be fun.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Okay things just got interesting.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Women's revolution. Yawn.. So forced..

He'll in a Cell? Let there be blood and missing hair extensions and I'm in.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Didn't Sasha do this exact same promo a few weeks ago?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Is that Stephanie in a wig?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's amazing how even the quality of HIAC matches have gone down in recent years. They're so played out and awful at this point. This years' will be no different.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wtf happened to Rusev's face, he looks totally different lmfao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bearded Rusev

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

HELL IN A CELL FOR THE WOMEN!!!! YES!!!!!!! :grin2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

RUSEV AKA THE THIRD YOUNG BUCK !


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Banks is so trash on the mic.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Walking cringe machine this Sasha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev got those wolverine chops


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

lmao at this fuckery


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Rusev, the mean heel, wearing the charity ribbon.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE QUEEN! :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Rusev use relaxer?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Is Sasha pronouncing her words properly in this promo? I'm avoiding turning it on until she stops speaking.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I like Rusev, but did he miss his cue? Sasha Banks ain't the US champion 

lol Charlotte robbed Rusev's mic


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cmon crowd, where are the THANK YOU RUSEV chants.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rusev saying what everyone's thinking. Damn, this guy is great.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

Roman Reigns should come out and interrupt saying: bitch, who...

edit: Rusev hahaha


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I smell a mixed tag team match getting set up.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I agree Rusev.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Rusev is slowly becoming my favorite superstar.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev "nobody cares about your STUPID women's revolution!"

What makes it even better is that his character is actually sexist.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm so confused. But p.s. go Charlotte!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Charlotte the GOAT!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Didn't they do this last time Sasha and Charlotte opened Raw? With Jericho and Enzo. Now Rusev.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol WWE trying to give Charlotte that Steph burying kit.

Poor Rusev.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Guys.... .this is AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWE-SOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Not sure how to feel about Rusev's beard.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol incoming reigns to defend Sasha, setting up tag team match later in the night to get a cheap leeching pop.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Wtf happened to Rusev's face, he looks totally different lmfao


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Abraham Rusev in da house!!!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> How about both? Lol


ooo Lana slap her!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol at Rusev getting owned by Sasha.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Rusev's curls are gone!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasha's final match confirmed at HIAC.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rusev getting emasculated by the women's revolution :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Stop emasculating Rusev, you fucking CUNTS!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lana is dying at "Black Swan".


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Did Rusev use relaxer?


its pimpin pimpin


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is definitely a, uh, unique segment to say the least.

And apparently Rusev is everyone’s bitch now, lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Feminism u Guyz! Deal with it! :vince$


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Rusev's beard! :HA


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This segment is actually pretty good because its so unexpected.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Black Swan! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev talking L's from the small ass women who can't deal with reality.

:lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What is this though?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF is happening.....?!???!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Rusev getting cucked


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rusev just got punched by women :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Reigns and Rusev brawl now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, I felt those Roman boo's from here


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow, Charlotte vs Sasha!

Never seen that before!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rusev is looking like some kind of Wolverine-Baron Corbin hybrid.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Whenever Sasha talks I'm saddened that the public education system has failed way too many people.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Holly shit, that pop for Roman.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course.. Ultimately it's all about Reigns.. Fuck this show...


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

with a more than pink shirt someone slap me..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

K just because you have a women's revolution going on doesn't mean you have to utterly cuck the men into oblivion


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol such BS. You want equal treatment? Go level them Rusev!


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm like 2 minutes behind. Sasha is cutting her typical cringe 'I USED TO BE A FAN' promo. God, she sucks on the mic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh look, another female to come out and spear Rusev.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Heath V said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Is it the mustache area? My eyes keep going there. Wtf where is Rusev and who is this creepy imposter?!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What a horrid segment. Lets have a HIAC match, the supposed most brutal match in WWE. Then stand there being friends to stand up against Rusev because he's a guy. 

Obvious Stephanie McMahon-penned TRASH.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those were some intense boos. Damn.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh god "its mr i'm a hard guy in pink"


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

A fucking beast like Rusev is getting physically kicked out of the ring by a couple of broads. Seriously, fuck you WWE!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Reigns still gets booed for coming out to save the ladies from Trump


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Rusev getting emasculated by the women's revolution :lol


Nah, Stephanie hasn’t verbally castrated him yet. Give it time.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah, this is complete trash. Back to watching MST3K.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Groan. :eyeroll


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This was a unique segment as was expecting Charlotte to side with Rusev to fight Sasha and Roman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> K just because you have a women's revolution going on doesn't mean you have to utterly cuck the men into oblivion


Feminists disagree.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

_I think it's time to blow this scene. 
Get everybody and their stuff together. 
Okay, three, two, one let's jam_


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Rusev joined the Young Bucks.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Lana forgot her accent :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Is it the mustache area? My eyes keep going there. Wtf where is Rusev and who is this creepy imposter?!


Lol I think so. I noticed it right when he came out but I didn't know what was different at first.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Of course.. Ultimately it's all about Reigns.. Fuck this show...


But you know that if he didn't show up, people will bitch that he didn't come to help out.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RU-RU looking like a Russian mobster with that damn tracksuit. :lol

I'm not digging him rocking his FCW beard, so hopefully he goes back to the goatee or just grows a full beard.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a dud

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok Goldberg vs Lesnar is happening


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns you asshole, get a life and let Rusev live his!

He was only about to beat the living shit out of two women :lmao


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Stop booking Rusev like a geek. What a farce. Man deserves better.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Instead Rusev and Lana, the writers should have sent out Nia Jax.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldberg/Lesnar rematch confirmed.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So it looks like Goldberg signed.. They wouldn't hold a RAW segment about his comments if he didn't


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

God this show sucks


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho v. Rollins :zayn3 (even though this just happened like 3 weeks ago :lol)


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Yup looks like we are getting Goldberg/Brock at SVS.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SASHA AND CHARLOTTE IN HIAC!!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

John Cena doesn't seem to have aged much over the years.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Thought I'd check out raw, only to see they are even using women's rights to try desperately to get that failure Roman reigns over. So pathetic turned it off and back to smackdown. Love this split.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually that was a good way to keep the women's division very strong.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

What a pointless segment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Glad they didn't Dona mixed tag match though


Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sasha's final match confirmed at HIAC.


Nia Jax needs to break down the cage doors and destroy the little girls... similar to a big red monster in '97... minus the little girls and destroying them part... yeeah


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman/Sasha vs Charlotte/Rusev will be ok. It was nice to see the girls go against Rusev.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes! Seth Rollins will compete tonight :mark:


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Finally Rusev being booked as a legit detestable heel and not accidentally as a sympathetic babyface. For a split second genuinely thought he was gonna Rusev crush Charlotte or Sasha. Gotta like that the women held their own and didn't back down to a male wrestler acting aggressive as well.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Jericho v. Rollins :zayn3 (even though this just happened like 3 weeks ago :lol)


Yes, should be another quality match and makes sense after what happened last week.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck Cena. I f I had the network, I would watch for Stone Cold.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Charlotte and Sasha should be arrested..how disturbing.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

This is why Raw sucks. Guys like Rusev made out to look like bitches. He seriously should have been allowed to take out both Sasha and Charlotte.

The women back in the attitude era took hits from men. Nowadays the women are allowed to do whatever and don't have to worry about even a finger being laid on them.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That was embarrassing for numerous reasons. Mostly because they used it to try and get over the IDEA of women being in a main event or HIAC match. Instead of an actual feud that should be important enough to dictate that. Just more Stephanie garbage.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Godway said:


> What a horrid segment. Lets have a HIAC match, the supposed most brutal match in WWE. Then stand there being friends to stand up against Rusev because he's a guy.
> 
> Obvious Stephanie McMahon-penned TRASH.


Or maybe they were just fighting a common enemy because he came out and interrupted and insulted both of them?

Like, in real life, you can feel however you want to about it. I personally thought it was funny. But in kayfabe, I don’t see why you’re questioning this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rusev is done folks...guy just got cucked by those women and he is supposed to face Reigns inside hell in a cell.

That segment shows the absurd lengths WWE goes to manufacture stuff for Reigns to try and get him over as a face. That is precisely one of the reasons why many boo him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment was pretty good at confirming that Rusev is a completely pointless character, that the Women's Revolution has been a failure, and that the HIAC matches in modern times are DONE.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

DoubtGin said:


> What a pointless segment.


Not really as it established the first ever womens HIAC match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How can you call this shit a rivalry anyway? It's so fucking one-sided and Rusev _never_ gets the last laugh. He's made to look a fool every fucking time he's within 5 feet of Roman. 

That's not how you book heels, retards.

Their plans to rebuild Reigns have already failed because it's the same shit, except with a mid-card belt instead of the main title. So whatever, it's lame and shitty.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

These Corolla commercials are actually more cringe-worthy than the car itself which is hard to pull off. Well done Toyota, well done.


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sasha and charlotte HIAC confirmed. I'm p excited for it tbh. Reigns and rusev not so much


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *SASHA AND CHARLOTTE IN HIAC!!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo*



This was announced on WOR last week by Meltzer


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yay. We get the EXACT same match we've got the past few years between Sasha and Charlotte, except it's surrounded by a cage.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Or maybe they were just fighting a common enemy because he came out and interrupted and insulted both of them?
> 
> Like, in real life, you can feel however you want to about it. I personally thought it was funny. But in kayfabe, I don’t see why you’re questioning this.


That was embarrassing for numerous reasons. Mostly because they used it to try and get over the IDEA of women being in a main event or HIAC match. Instead of an actual feud that should be important enough to dictate that. Just more Stephanie garbage.

They no-sold their own feud and own title because someone with a penis was in the ring, and he had to be humiliated for suggesting that women aren't the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wwf said:


> This is why Raw sucks. Guys like Rusev made out to look like bitches. He seriously should have been allowed to take out both Sasha and Charlotte.
> 
> The women back in the attitude era took hits from men. Nowadays the women are allowed to do whatever and don't have to worry about even a finger being laid on them.


Different world man, it sucks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why do they consistently have dry, emotionless robots doing promos? Outside of a handful, they have no fucking TV talent on the main roster.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Or maybe they were just fighting a common enemy because he came out and interrupted and insulted both of them?
> 
> Like, in real life, you can feel however you want to about it. I personally thought it was funny. But in kayfabe, I don’t see why you’re questioning this.


People complaining for no reason. I thought the segment was fine and set up the first womens HIAC match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You make Ken Bone look like Mick Jagger :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh, I'm kinda over New Day at this point.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

big e having a wank????


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fuck the new day, they should have lost the titles months ago. Oh well atleast i get a piss and snack break


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

who the fuck is writing these promos? dont you have to have some sort of education to write scripts?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

The first two segments of the show featured top face champs in the company?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big E nasty ass got cereal in his tights. :tripsscust


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Big E giving out booty o's from his tight :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kofi failed to get that cheap pop :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Or maybe they were just fighting a common enemy because he came out and interrupted and insulted both of them?
> 
> Like, in real life, you can feel however you want to about it. I personally thought it was funny. But in kayfabe, I don’t see why you’re questioning this.


Theres no winning with him. Tunnel vision


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wwf said:


> This is why Raw sucks. Guys like Rusev made out to look like bitches. He seriously should have been allowed to take out both Sasha and Charlotte.
> 
> The women back in the attitude era took hits from men. Nowadays the women are allowed to do whatever and don't have to worry about even a finger being laid on them.


And now we have 3 dudes handing out 'Booty Os', wearing unicorn gear, and are naturally lame as fuck in the first place.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys, remember that Lesnar vs Goldberg match from 2004?

The one that was supposed to be good but bombed because neither men gave a shit about the company?

Let's try it again, only both men are 12 years older and give even less of a shit about the company!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Here comes the New Day to once again get no laughs from anyone in attendance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Full House. Poor Uncle Joey getting no shout-out?

Cut-it-out.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> People complaining for no reason. I thought the segment was fine and set up the first womens HIAC match.


Agreed, people getting worked up over nothing. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

New Day has gotten tame, should of stayed as heels.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> That segment was pretty good at confirming that Rusev is a completely pointless character, that the Women's Revolution has been a failure, and that the HIAC matches in modern times are DONE.


It's a shame how bogged down Hell in a Cell has become. It really is a perfect forum as the once-and-for-all feud settler/ instrument of destruction that for the story necessitates blood. Now they hand it out like candy at Halloween.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You *must* pre-order WWE 2K17 or you'll never get Goldberg? Well damn, looks like Goldberg is just as financially stingy in video game form as he is IRL. :lol


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Charlotte was great as usual, Sasha was a Stephanie soundbite machine as usual, Rusev was thrown to the lions as usual, Reigns was superman as usual.


Women's revolution ended with poor weak little girls needing big man to rescue them after assaulting someone.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JoJo looking a little thicker.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahaha "dick"


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Big E, chill :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

First ever women's HIAC match. That's awesome.

You fools need to stop bitching about everything.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

You know the WWE is hip when they make Full House references


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HOSS :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Did I mention that he's thick af"

Yo Big E.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus & Cesaro about to win those straps.


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow im actually watching raw on tv and super upset that i cant fast forward these clowns


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol This fucking shit. Big E just called another dude thick as fuck. :kobefacepalm

End this fucking company.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I knew Big E was gay AF!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That opening segment sort of had some promise, then Rusev w/ Lana came out and were made to look like chumps... then for no apparent reason, here comes the poster child.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> Agreed, people getting worked up over nothing. I enjoyed it.


I mean I can understand this segment right now that people wouldn't like, cause well New Day to me are not funny anymore.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Cesaro and Sheamus will be getting the tag titles?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> It's a shame how bogged down Hell in a Cell has become. It really is a perfect forum as the once-and-for-all feud settler/ instrument of destruction that for the story necessitates blood. Now they hand it out like candy at Halloween.


Well said. HBK/Taker HIAC '97 these recent HIAC matches are NOT. (To say the least)

:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sheamus is so awful that I enjoyed that burial more than I should have.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

This whole new day thing is getting old.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh boy! Here comes Cesaro and Sheamus!! I can't wait to see them cooperate like a cohesive unit


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Sheamus & Cesaro about to win those straps.


I think that was apparent when they was put together.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Godway said:


> That was embarrassing for numerous reasons. Mostly because they used it to try and get over the IDEA of women being in a main event or HIAC match. Instead of an actual feud that should be important enough to dictate that. Just more Stephanie garbage.
> 
> *They no-sold their own feud and own title because someone with a penis was in the ring, and he had to be humiliated for suggesting that women aren't the greatest thing ever*.


Again, I say he interrupted both of them and insulted both of them. It’s not like this is the first time we’ve seen this. Owens and Zayn, while feuding with each other, attacked Jericho because he insulted both of them.

I mean, if you think it’s Stephanie bull shit, feel free. But in kayfabe, makes about as much sense as anything else in wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus.

:mj4 Poor bastard.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

cannot believe how embarrassing that opening segment was, this match at HIAC will suck.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:chlol at Kofi taking a page out of Ziggler's book by twerking while wearing one of the title belts inverted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just gonna ignore the fact that Big E called Cesaro thick af.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

When the talent can't even get the name of the belts right....


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I would to see Cesaro vs Big E.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> You *must* pre-order WWE 2K17 or you'll never get Goldberg? Well damn, looks like Goldberg is just as financially stingy in video game form as he is IRL. :lol


Bwahahahaha. Well done sir.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Oh boy! Here comes Cesaro and Sheamus!! I can't wait to see them cooperate like a cohesive unit


They could end up being the most entertaining tag team on the RAW division.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha shemaus is on FB live just now while the match is going on


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Well said. HBK/Taker HIAC '97 these recent HIAC matches are NOT. (To say the least)
> 
> :lol


HBK drenched in blood, getting murdered in the Cell and Kane's epic debut are images I'll never forget. I imagine what happens at the HIAC PPV will be forgotten pretty fucking quickly by pretty much everyone watching :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sheamus knows how to use Facebook?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus playing charades outside making believe he knows how to work a smartphone.

:mj4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> It's a shame how bogged down Hell in a Cell has become. It really is a perfect forum as the once-and-for-all feud settler/ instrument of destruction that for the story necessitates blood. Now they hand it out like candy at Halloween.


I even think they should stop using chairs. If all they can do is forced cringe fucking chair shots to the back, then don't do it at all. 

These fucks don't understand when they water shit down, they are better off not doing it at all.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This actually could be a really entertaining match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We should be celebrating here, folks. This is the first time in months that Cesaro's opponent in singles competition isn't Sheamus


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Say what you want but Sheaming being on Facebook Live during this is actually a really nice touch.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I could see Cesaro and Sheamus winning the belts at HIAC, as its obvious these teams will fight for the belts, but could see WWE have New Day break Demolition's record and lose the belts afterwards.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Sheamus playing charades outside making believe he knows how to work a smartphone.
> 
> :mj4


or Pokemon Go


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Big E comment?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Facebook Live


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

1-800-FELLA showing some damn good heelishness in the form of giving no fucks for his partner by browsing on his phone. :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I like the New Day somewhat but wow at Big E saying Cesaro's thick AF. He's not wrong but it was just unnecessary.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Say what you want but Sheaming being on Facebook Live during this is actually a really nice touch.


I been saying this could be a entertaining duo and one of the best in the WWE.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Unreal how much wrestling has changed and certainly NOT for the better.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Social Media has been instrumental in ruining WWE and yet they insist on doing this awful social media gimmicks


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Again, I say he interrupted both of them and insulted both of them. It’s not like this is the first time we’ve seen this. Owens and Zayn, while feuding with each other, attacked Jericho because he insulted both of them.
> 
> I mean, if you think it’s Stephanie bull shit, feel free. But in kayfabe, makes about as much sense as anything else in wrestling.


When your promo is about facing each other in a fucking HELL IN A CELL MATCH, you are not suddenly buddies to beat up some guy badmouthing women. Had they beat him up and then Charlotte kills Sasha the moment she turns her back, sure, that's fine. But they didn't. It was just like yayyyy women!!! btw we're going to have a HIAC match that totally won't just be a rehash of our RAW matches but with a cage surrounding them. It's a big deal that we're going to be in a HIAC match!! But an even bigger deal that this horrible MAN suggested we can't b in the HIAC or main event. 

Psychology in wrestling is dead as fuck. That promo was a really lame feminist commercial performed by the worst mic worker in the business and nothing more.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ChicagoFit said:


> Social Media has been instrumental in ruining WWE and yet they insist on doing this awful social media gimmicks


Social media is just a tool, it all depends on how you use it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> HBK drenched in blood, getting murdered in the Cell and Kane's epic debut are images I'll never forget. I imagine what happens at the HIAC PPV will be forgotten pretty fucking quickly by pretty much everyone watching :lmao


Yep. And they told a great story in that match, which also had a very good build. HBK and HHH constantly getting the better of Taker on Raw, and running away afterwards. The Cell match was made so Taker FINALLY got HBK in a place where he couldn't 'hit and run.' It actually made SENSE. And the story the match told made sense, as well. With Taker slowly but surely administering a slow beatdown on HBK, taking his time, because Shawn couldn't run away. Shawn taking some crazy punishment, but managing to get his shots in when it mattered, as well. Then, the surprise of getting out of the cell and Shawn taking an awesome bump off the side of the cell onto the announce table. Shawn, while being the smaller guy and getting his ass beat, managed to keep his heat and not get sympathy due to what a great heel he was at that time.

Literally EVERYTHING about that match was perfect. They can't do stuff like that these days. They're not smart enough.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Bwahahahaha. Well done sir.


:salute


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

How is a match like this supposed to keep me from watching Monday Night Football?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> Social Media has been instrumental in ruining WWE and yet they insist on doing this awful social media gimmicks


Social Media has ruined a lot of things.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cesaro looks legit injured


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

lol Sheamus eating popcorn


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kofi's awkwardly non existent chest vs. Cesaro's awkwardly huge nipples!!!


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

IDK if its mentioned yet but Sheamus is on FB live while the match is going on lol.

https://www.facebook.com/WWESheamus/videos/vb.139548194814/10155643928799815/?type=3&theater


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why is Cesaro still wearing that stupid tape on his shoulder?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THAT BOTCH :lol :lol :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sheamus is all of us right now...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ooh bad botch.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit. Kofi with dat botch.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this is matt hardy and mvp vs deuce n domino all over again. sheamus and cesaro are gonna win the titles.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kofi's botch :lmao

I feel like I saw it coming waaaaay before it happened for some reason.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. And they told a great story in that match, which also had a very good build. HBK and HHH constantly getting the better of Taker on Raw, and running away afterwards. The Cell match was made so Taker FINALLY got HBK in a place where he couldn't 'hit and run.' It actually made SENSE. And the story the match told made sense, as well. With Taker slowly but surely administering a slow beatdown on HBK, taking his time, because Shawn couldn't run away. Shawn taking some crazy punishment, but managing to get his shots in when it mattered, as well. Then, the surprise of getting out of the cell and Shawn taking an awesome bump off the side of the cell onto the announce table. Shawn, while being the smaller guy and getting his ass beat, managed to keep his heat and not get sympathy due to what a great heel he was at that time.
> 
> Literally EVERYTHING about that match was perfect. They can't do stuff like that these days. They're not smart enough.


It helped that Shawn was a asshole in real life, which helped him be one on television.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kofi hasn't been eating his Booty-O's


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Social media is just a tool, it all depends on how you use it.


It's overexposed every performer in the company. You don't see the character Frank Underwood from House of Cards or any other scripted television show character over-sharing on social media, ruining plotlines or eliminating the magic of scripted TV.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

They are seriously going to let these idiots break Demolitions record, sad state of affairs right there.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:ha

Awful botch


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

shutupchico said:


> this is matt hardy and mvp vs deuce n domino all over again. sheamus and cesaro are gonna win the titles.


But better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> It helped that Shawn was a asshole in real life, which helped him be one on television.


Absolutely. My favorite 'character' of all time; that time period of HBK.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So who is main eventing? Roman or Seth lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

first time ever? righhhhhhhhhhhht


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So why is Charlotte teaming with Rusev after what happened in the opening segment?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Why is Cesaro still wearing that stupid tape on his shoulder?


Seems like it might be his trademark now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

obvious main event is obvious.

Rusev the only one to give a fuck about.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Okay the mix tag match makes no sense after what happened during the first segment. Now they undid what was a fine segment, but still fine but still.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*ROMAN AND SASHA ON THE SAME TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS NIGHT CAN'T GET ANY BETTER!!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo :YES :yay :dance :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Dude i'm not excited about anything anymore i've lost interest in WWE, will i still watch, sure..but fuk me this sucks


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> So why is Charlotte teaming with Rusev after what happened in the opening segment?


It's stupid. But not her decision. It's Mick Foley's decision.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I miss when the CWC was still going and I could sit through RAW knowing that the quality would improve every show 3 nights in a row. RAW was worse than Smackdown which was worse than NXT which was worse than CWC. Now there is no CWC and NXT has been worse than Smackdown and the week doesn't build properly anymore and it pisses me off.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Uptown King said:


> But better.


i wouldn't go that far


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Now Rusev has to team up with Charlotte after she just cut his balls off 10 minutes ago. He is officially a cuck. That's his gimmick.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What the hell kind of sense does Reigns/Banks v. Rusev/Charlotte is it after that opener where Charlotte verbally and physically kicked Rusev out of the ring?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Um, didnt Charlotte just kick Rusev out of the ring? Why are they tagging?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Great, whats worse than Roman and Sasha individually? ROMAN AND SASHA TOGETHER!!!

:trips7


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Absolutely. My favorite 'character' of all time; that time period of HBK.


One of the greatest bad guys ever, could argue if he was the greatest bad guy too.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

Rusev should kick all 3 of their asses. My god RAW sucks! I'm out


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

It would've made much more sense for Rusev/Char to be teaming had Charlotte not b*tched Rusev in the opening segment. Now they're just teaming because ........... heelz


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Some people here were claiming Sasha was the female Roman Reigns, now she is tagging with Roman Reigns. Someone from WWE must be on this forum.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> Okay the mix tag match makes no sense after what happened during the first segment. Now they undid what was a fine segment, but still fine but still.


The correct term is "multiracial", not "mixed"....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Foley consulting Teddy Long on how to handle things tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Movement said:


> It's stupid. But not her decision. It's Mick Foley's decision.


Oh I know it is not her call. Doesn't makes any sense.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Seems like it might be his trademark now.


Looks like it lol. But I mean, if your shoulder has been bothering you for this long, you need to get to a doctor.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> So why is Charlotte teaming with Rusev after what happened in the opening segment?


it ok. we men r stupid. 

we men take shit then be partner for queen charlotte north carolina. if not, they beat us down verbally and destroy we men souls.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So why is Charlotte teaming with Rusev after what happened in the opening segment?


that's what i'm saying


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> Dude i'm not excited about anything anymore i've lost interest in WWE, will i still watch, sure..but fuk me this sucks


Chris Jericho hasn't appeared yet my man, stay patient.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> One of the greatest bad guys ever, could argue if he was the greatest bad guy too.


Yeah, my favorite heel, for sure. They say that the best wrestling characters are the ones that play off of the persons' real life personality. 1997-1998 HBK is one of the example of that theory ringing true.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Looks like it lol. But I mean, if your shoulder has been bothering you for this long, you need to get to a doctor.


No doubt. Maybe it's like the never ending injury like Bob Orton and his cast!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I wish I could block out the memory of that opening segment as easily as Raw's booking team can...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Sheamus was actually funny during that match. ROFL way to make that opening promo even better. Now Rusev has to team with the chick who humiliated in him. So basically he's in a 1-3 handicapped match for.....not enjoying women's wrestling.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

WWE is gonna swerve us. Everyone thinks they signed Goldberg to wrestle Brock, but Goldberg is actually being brought in to job to Sasha Banks.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It would've made much more sense for Rusev/Char to be teaming had Charlotte not b*tched Rusev in the opening segment. Now they're just teaming because ........... heelz


Mick Foley could have just been like

"Okay, I have two HIAC matcjes. Reigns/Sasha are the champions so they can be on one team. And Rusev/Charlotte are the challengers."

Not the most illogical tag team match.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Chris Jericho hasn't appeared yet my man, stay patient.


thank you for reminding me..jeez thats a breath of fresh air


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

just need to make Rusev burial go full circle by having Sasha pin him in the tag match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KICK HIS ASS, BROCK!*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Imagine if we got Goldberg v Sting.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Okay I liked that opening segment but that doesn't make any sense. Why would Charlotte and Rusev want to work together after what she did to him? Maybe one of them will walk out on the other in the match.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

I like the Sheamus/Cesaro dynamic. Two good workers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley, the actual best worker of the '4 Horsewomen.'

Cringe-worthy as fuck name, BTW.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Godway said:


> When your promo is about facing each other in a fucking HELL IN A CELL MATCH, you are not suddenly buddies to beat up some guy badmouthing women. Had they beat him up and then Charlotte kills Sasha the moment she turns her back, sure, that's fine. But they didn't. It was just like yayyyy women!!! btw we're going to have a HIAC match that totally won't just be a rehash of our RAW matches but with a cage surrounding them. It's a big deal that we're going to be in a HIAC match!! But an even bigger deal that this horrible MAN suggested we can't b in the HIAC or main event.
> 
> Psychology in wrestling is dead as fuck. That promo was a really lame feminist commercial performed by the worst mic worker in the business and nothing more.


I find it funny you’re complaining more about this than the fact they made Rusev look like a bitch, which is Roman’s job.

Again, Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens, who were in a heated feud for a over a year, put their differences aside for one moment to kick the loud mouth (Jericho) in the face for insulting them. This is the same exact thing. They’re in a match together tonight, you’ll get some heat there.

I don’t care if you think it’s BS what they did to Rusev. I get it. But the fact they briefly worked together for a moment against a common enemy and then went right back to staring each other down to make sure the other didn’t attack, it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

A Goldberg return does absolutely nothing for me... 

Especially a rematch with Brock which will bring up those haunting Wrestlemania 20 memories.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't wait for the inevitable return of Goldberg. Finally some star power on the roster in a sea of 5'10 mediocrity.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Goldberg in 2016

Let that sink in folks


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

Why is nobody telling Cole that he's not saying Bayley's name right lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I know in my mind that Saxton is being forced to play this geek character, but FUCK dude.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

HUG LIKE A CHAMP!!! :bayley3


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

And the crowd goes mild for whatever she is....

The dumb tube things get a bigger pop than her, San Jose gets a bigger pop than both.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:bayley2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Can someone explain to me what beating up jobbers does for Bayley and her character?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fields is "THICK AF"


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> WWE is gonna swerve us. Everyone thinks they signed Goldberg to wrestle Brock, but Goldberg is actually being brought in to job to Sasha Banks.



It's 2016, sadly that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I want Goldberg vs Bret Hart again. Bret gets another concussion and blames it on Seth Rollins being an unsafe worker.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This jobber chick is fine. I need that in my life.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm more entertained by tampa bay bucaneers running back right nows mother.. i mean why did she name her son Jaqquizz lol its more exciting thinking about that then watching the last 40 minutes of RAW IS WAR


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

LOCAL COMPETITOR KLAXON


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yay Bayley! Seems like she's taking Nia's spot of squashing female jobbers for now.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> Can someone explain to me what beating up jobbers does for Bayley and her character?


Only if you explain to me what the Bayley character is...


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Gee, will female Cena lose to the jobber? I wonder...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

HUG LIKE A CHAMP!!! LET'S GO BAYLEY!!!! :bayley2 :bayley3


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cami is very green. figured they'd get a better jobber for bayley. you're only as good as your opponent makes u look.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

new signee to RAW i see?


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> Can someone explain to me what beating up jobbers does for Bayley and her character?


Nothing. It's daft.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley's ass is incredible. Even in pants that try to hide it. Damn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

OK, so far:

Women Revolution and verbal beat down of Rusev. 

Big Gay E saying Cesaro is thick as fuck. 

Now Dora the Explorer.



Stone Cold vs Hart Foundation was on this show at one point.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol at that little girl who just gave Bayley the thumbs down!!!!! :lol


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

Why the fuck are they using enhancement talent? Let her beat alicia fox or something


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Bayley didn't even break a sweat.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Big win for Bailey, lol..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_hound said:


>


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That jobber got some booty! :book


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> OK, so far:
> 
> Women Revolution and verbal beat down of Rusev.
> 
> ...


It's sad man, very sad.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Dana DAna shes so fine if you don't want her, she'll be mine


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

If you turn her music up real loud and have the announcers say how much the crowd likes her, they won't hear how quiet the arena actually is.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Raw Women's division really does need some f*cking depth, we see the same 4 every week.


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ughhhh dana brook so hawt ???


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Bayley, her celebration was ruined!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bae-na Brooke!  And she's finally wearing gear that compliments her bangin' body. :yum:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Before the enhancement matches, there were quite a few people on this very board who were clamoring for them.

Well, you wanted them, you got them. 

:lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Lol at those inflatables deflating as soon as Bayley got attacked.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I hope they sell signed Foley cue cards on wweshop.com. Christmas isn't too far away now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Forearms to the back of the head outside the match, very effective .. During the match, not so much.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they're having her dress exactly like beth phoenix now. hard to take her serious as the "amazon" girl when she's half the size beth was.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mick is going to talk? Oh boy.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They want Sasha's overness to rub off on Roman


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> I find it funny you’re complaining more about this than the fact they made Rusev look like a bitch, which is Roman’s job.
> 
> Again, Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens, who were in a heated feud for a over a year, put their differences aside for one moment to kick the loud mouth (Jericho) in the face for insulting them. This is the same exact thing. They’re in a match together tonight, you’ll get some heat there.
> 
> I don’t care if you think it’s BS what they did to Rusev. I get it. But the fact they briefly worked together for a moment against a common enemy and then went right back to staring each other down to make sure the other didn’t attack, it doesn’t bother me.


*sigh* new age fans. Enjoy your shitty show.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Godway said:


> *sigh* new age fans. Enjoy your shitty show.


Let it go, he's not gonna get it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sorry bailey but what the fuck was that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Foley gonna cut a promo acting like HIAC is still 1997-2000 dangerous when it's been shit for the last 16 years. He's gonna talk about careers being shortened, the pain he suffered and all that other repetitive bullshit.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dana da gawdess needs to check me into the smackdown hotel. And proceed to beat the everloving shit out of me. :yum:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how ever since they've tried to shove Women's Wrestling down our throats; WWE ratings for both shows are at all time lows.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Dana Brooke is so hot I can't get her out of my head with her hair done like that ..someone throw a fish at me cus i'm goin fishin!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Godway said:


> When your promo is about facing each other in a fucking HELL IN A CELL MATCH, you are not suddenly buddies to beat up some guy badmouthing women. Had they beat him up and then Charlotte kills Sasha the moment she turns her back, sure, that's fine. But they didn't. It was just like yayyyy women!!! btw we're going to have a HIAC match that totally won't just be a rehash of our RAW matches but with a cage surrounding them. It's a big deal that we're going to be in a HIAC match!! But an even bigger deal that this horrible MAN suggested we can't b in the HIAC or main event.
> 
> Psychology in wrestling is dead as fuck. That promo was a really lame feminist commercial performed by the worst mic worker in the business and nothing more.



Bro, joining forces for fake feminism > wanting to murder your rival in hell in a cell.

Everybody knows that. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Foley gonna cut a promo acting like HIAC is still 1997-2000 dangerous when it's been shit for the last 16 years. He's gonna talk about careers being shortened, the pain he suffered and all that other repetitive bullshit.


Ah the good old days when he had that tooth stuck in his nose


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Before the enhancement matches, there were quite a few people on this very board who were clamoring for them.
> 
> Well, you wanted them, you got them.
> 
> :lol


I don't mind them. I just don't get why suddenly people hate them, when before they were whining about how there were ppv matches on free tv. What is the other option?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> Let it go, he's not gonna get it.


I am. And then changing my name to Broken Godway because the stupidity of this generation of wrestling has broken me. Like it's not just WWE doing stupid shit, the fans even think it's okay and defend it. I'm broken.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Mick is going to talk? Oh boy.


Channel change.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Godway said:


> *sigh* new age fans. Enjoy your shitty show.





Bret Hart said:


> Let it go, he's not gonna get it.


I get why you’re upset. I’m just saying for the 3rd time it’s nothing we haven’t seen before.

And I love how you don’t have anything good to say back so you just say I’m a “new age fan” when I’ve been watching for several years and how I don’t get it. Get a clue.

I get it. I just don't get so pissy about it unlike you.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I like how ever since they've tried to shove Women's Wrestling down our throats; WWE ratings for both shows are at all time lows.


Nothing organic about this so called women's movement at all and it shows.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I like how ever since they've tried to shove Women's Wrestling down our throats; WWE ratings for both shows are at all time lows.


The people have revolted.


*WWE*: Watching Women Emasculate


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahaha jericho and r truth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> I don't mind them. I just don't get why suddenly people hate them, when before they were whining about how there were ppv matches on free tv. What is the other option?


That's what people here do. They contradict themselves about 90% of the time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Didn't say I didn't want IT..... Stupid idiot :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nese!!!!!! (Gulak is cool too)
Is Sin Cara too fat to be a cruiser weight?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Gulak & Nese on the same team :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, that had to be the most polite "stupid idiot" line from Chris Jericho


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Truth looks like a legit crackhead that you'd see down at some corner store in the ghetto.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Wtf. Sin Cara ain't under 205. Is he?!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Would rather have Kalisto in CW than Sin Cara.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit, is that Dorado? Awesome!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lucha Dragons v2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sin cara, oh well the CW division is now completely ruined, thanks you buck tooth wank stain


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sin Cara in the Crusierweights...Neville nowhere to be found.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's see how Sin Cara does in the CW division.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I think i'm going to take this time to make a Dana Brooke signature


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The people have revolted.
> 
> 
> *WWE*: Watching Women Emasculate


Some men pay good money for that. WWE should probably try to tap that market, since it's their only chance of drawing a dime with the women.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Truth looks like a legit crackhead that you'd see down at some corner store in the ghetto.


He could be pretty entertaining with some creative writing.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Channel change.


You don't want to hear the muppet speak?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Pointless flips and a match that doesn't resemble a fight in any way whatsoever.

How can anyone enjoy trash like this? It's ballet/gymnastics, not wrestling.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Sin Cara under 205 lbs?

Yeah sure thing fam, sure thing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really like Gulak.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why is Sin Cara still a thing


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Lucha + Vince = Lince


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> He could be pretty entertaining with some creative writing.


Oh for sure but creative writing is pretty much nonexistent on this show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nese is back! And :mark: at Lince Dorado and Sin Cara joining the CW division.

+1 to commentary for mentioning that Dorado and Cara (then known as Incognito) teamed together (happened in Chikara during the 2008 King of Trios, which they actually won).


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Drew Gulak was fine in the CWC, but that guy will never be a thing in WWE...but I've been wrong before


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This division fucking sucks. Like, really fucking sucks.

It's not fast paced. It's nothing different from regular matches.

They just got midgets and purple ropes. 

Pimp Kevin Dunn slowing down these cruiserweights just to bury them. I see you Mr. Dunn, bury that 4 out of 10 fuck and his pet projects.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

Godway said:


> When your promo is about facing each other in a fucking HELL IN A CELL MATCH, you are not suddenly buddies to beat up some guy badmouthing women. Had they beat him up and then Charlotte kills Sasha the moment she turns her back, sure, that's fine. But they didn't. It was just like yayyyy women!!! btw we're going to have a HIAC match that totally won't just be a rehash of our RAW matches but with a cage surrounding them. It's a big deal that we're going to be in a HIAC match!! But an even bigger deal that this horrible MAN suggested we can't b in the HIAC or main event.
> 
> Psychology in wrestling is dead as fuck. That promo was a really lame feminist commercial performed by the worst mic worker in the business and nothing more.


Actually if they had two women beat up Rusev that would have been even worse. It would take like 10 Charlotte's and 10 Sasha's to take down Rusev in real life.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

KC Armstrong said:


> Can someone explain to me what beating up jobbers does for Bayley and her character?


Keep her out of the 50/50 booking club.. Look at Sasha and Charlotte sharing title runs now you win now , i win next.....


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wouldn't be able to go through Monday nights if it weren't for all of you beautiful people.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good match. The division just needs Kallisto, Neville and actual stories.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Bret Hart said:


> Wouldn't be able to go through Monday nights if it weren't for all of you beautiful people.


Thanks for playing Chris Brown-beautiful people in my head :ghost


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bret Hart said:


> Ah the good old days when he had that tooth stuck in his nose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match. Wish it was longer, though.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

There goes Sin Cara's finger


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd be OK with never seeing a cruiser weight match again.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BREAKING

Foley took a shower.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol, Mick legit looks homeless and creepy as hell.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Stephanie going to probably announce Rollins vs Owens inside of a cell too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow it is so big that Hell in a Cell address...get ready for the feminists talk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

every fucking show, wether is ppv, raw or smackdown, theres always the Gm's getting some air time.


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

As someone who grew up with the smackdown cruiserweight division, i'm really glad that its back. I just wish more storylines were feutured around it, but I'm hoping it will get there.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Of course, Stephanie would be apart of this. :HA


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Anyone know why the CW's were teaming together? Anyone care? Of course not.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh god , here comes another emasculation. fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can I get some bra and panties matches or something. Those were so fun


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Foley looks like Grandpa Wyatt if the Wyatts had a Grandfather.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I think I heard Byron call Gulak "one of the most dangerous grapplers on the planet" Byron might wanna have a look at a jiu-jitsu tournament or look at guys like Demian Maia in the UFC for starters.....


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ice T OG!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't lie. This show is pretty bad. And all the matches so far have been horrid.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> Can I get some bra and panties matches or something. Those were so fun


In this liberal PC age?!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> Can I get some bra and panties matches or something. Those were so fun


I'm down for a pantless Lana vs Bayley match right now.


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bring back slutty women


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> Can I get some bra and panties matches or something. Those were so fun


Vince Russo lately has that smartass line of "Sasha wrestled with a bra I keep waiting for her to cut a promo on herself", which Im not Russo's biggest fan when it comes to wrestling but I laugh at that one


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What I would do to go back to 1998 and watch Monday Night Raw.... Where did that time go? How has it already been 18 years since then? Why does time fly?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Neontiger94 said:


> Bring back slutty women


No


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Foley looks like Grandpa Wyatt if the Wyatts had a Grandfather.


Love your sig, that's one of my favorite horror movies of all time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I've literally only tuned in to watch Strowman.

Hurry the fuck up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So since WWE caters to everybody now, and we already got the feminist segment, the gay segment, the kid segment, and the midget segment,

Can we get 2 dudes bashing each others' head in already?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I've literally only tuned in to watch Strowman.
> 
> Hurry the fuck up.


BRAAAAUUUN. 

I hope his opponent isn't the Big Show Paul Wight


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> What I would do to go back to 1998 and watch Monday Night Raw.... Where did that time go? How has it already been 18 years since then? Why does time fly?


The older you get the faster it goes.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mick's suit lol!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Is this Mick Foley or did I accidentally switch to Sumo Rodeo on ESPN 2: The Deuce???


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheap pop, as King would say.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my goodness charlotte, wow


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Heath V said:


> The older you get the faster it goes.


Aww man, it's unfortunate.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd looks sold out tonight


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ronzilla said:


> Thanks for playing Chris Brown-beautiful people in my head :ghost


I don't watch this shit most of the time. Got Raw mute on one monitor, this forum on another, and whatever else (gaming/streaming) on the third monitor.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Are we going to get an male equivalent of the breast cancer awareness initiative?

"Check Your Cock with The Rock", perhaps?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Foley looks like a fucking idiot. :HA


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh yay, another Foley and Stephanie segment.......why couldn't we get a good MNF game tonight?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't understand why the crowd always pops for when someone says the name of the city/state that their in. I don't see what's so special about it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

1st ever Bra and Panties Hell in a Cell


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

More femi bullshit. This is so embarrassing.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

and I'm nervous one of them is going to die.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Hell in a Saturation


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So since WWE caters to everybody now, and we already got the feminist segment, the gay segment, the kid segment, and the midget segment,
> 
> Can we get 2 dudes bashing each others' head in already?


Oh we had that, then all the pussies came out and started bashing Brock. Randy is a big boy, he could handle it..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

3 cell matches too much


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

HIAC really shouldn't be a PPV.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know if I can watch that match. There is going to be at least one dangerous botch, and someone could get seriously hurt.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

If every match is inside HIAC it kind of loses its allure.......


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"you deserve it" these three words need to be banned from WWE.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:chlol at Foley rocking the slicked hair and plaid business suit.

Major props to him for dropping so much weight, too. :salute


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_hound said:


> oh my goodness charlotte, wow


For the first time, I can actually say....

*CHARLOTTE LOOKS GOOD AF.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Rollins & KO in HIAC ? :lmao:lmao:lmao 

Right because they have tons of heat in this feud.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

3 Hell in a Cells...yeah that's not overkill or anything.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's the Kevin & Chris Show!!!!


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love owens but why does the universal title feel so second rate? It just doesnt feel all that important idk what it is


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

You get a Hell in a Cell match, and you get a Hell in a Cell match... Hey GoldenTruth, want a Hell in a Cell match?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nobody looks like they're having fun anymore. The show is so robotic because everyone is trying to remember the script and not upset anyone.

Back in the day, dudes used to come out to the ring and you could tell it was just the greatest thing ever for them every week. The crowd would fucking erupt for Too Cool and they would have a blast, regardless of their position on the card.

NOT ANYMORE THO. WWE looks like such a shit place to work.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Not one, not Two, but THREE Hell in a Cell matches!!!! Oh my, the humanity! What carnage! :bahgawd


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

With Mick going through the generically written motions like thisthere are going to be a whole age group watching Mick nowadays that will have zero clue that Mick Foley is genuinely one of the best all around talents the biz has seen especially on the stick. That is just strange to me.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

God Movement said:


> HIAC really shouldn't be a PPV.


Yeah it's time for them to drop it.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Was an in ring segment really needed for these HIAC announcements?

While typing this, in comes JeriKO...I'll hush.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> 3 cell matches too much


Only TNA did it perfectly when they had the lockdown PPV.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Oh we had that, then all the pussies came out and started bashing Brock. Randy is a big boy, he could handle it..


"Pussy" cause we don't wanna see a dude getting legit concussed to fuck in the middle of the ring on purpose? Leave that shit in UFC.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

@MarkyWhipwreck drinkk it innn mannn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

3 HiaC matches. Maybe we can get a blood botch in 1 and make the cell actually matter.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ah yes, the annual Hell in a Cell overkill. I mean seriously, they already brought back Clash of (the) Champions. Bring back Halloween Havoc. It at least fits the month.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

foley is on the list


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

TD_DDT said:


> If every match is inside HIAC it kind of loses its allure.......


probably costs too much to keep lifting it out of the way, so they just thought fuck it, put em all in there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mick is on THE LIST


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

One of my bosses at work looks and sounds exactly like Owens.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> "Pussy" cause we don't wanna see a dude getting legit concussed to fuck in the middle of the ring on purpose? Leave that shit in UFC.


First of all he's fine and second of all he agreed to it. That was the best segment since Brock legit beat the hell out of Cena.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck drinkk it innn mannn


Finally our gift is here !


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Yeah it's time for them to drop it.


It feels too convenient. Furthermore, it takes the HIAC away from feuds which might need it on the other brand. What about if later in the year a match which REALLY NEEDS the HIAC can't have it because you put all the fucking HIAC matches on a stupid PPV just because? Just stupid really.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

put him on THE LIST!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

A clipboard is more over than 95% of the roster.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J deserves another main event title even if it's for a month.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mick is on the list twice :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

steph is on the list


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jericho is honestly outshining KO. Need to separate them.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OH DEAR GOD, MICK JUST MADE THE LIST...A-GAIN-AH!

JERICHO, THAT MAN HAS A FAMILY (and a fairly hot daughter), DAMN IT!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Excluding Jericho himself The List is more over than every Raw Superstar.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Neontiger94 said:


> I love owens but why does the universal title feel so second rate? It just doesnt feel all that important idk what it is


Because he's doing a comedy run. In NXT and ROH he was a monster. An asshole. SCUM. And it was legendary. I dig his run right now too but it's hard to take seriously.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Dat List*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jericho is gold


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh stephanie's about to be on the list lol. as a dirty, disgusting, brutal, bottom feeding, trash bag ho.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jericho has genuinely earned another top titleholder run.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JERI*GOAT*! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LMAO I think Jericho just added Stephanie to the list while she was talking


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy fucking shit, is Steph a face or a heel? Pick a side you dumb bitch. I know I'm getting worked but this is infuriating.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

That twat even emasculates the list


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Some random fan made the list


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a feeling this entire PPV will end up with all matches being inside Hell in a Cell. Way to overexpose a concept, WWE. :clap


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahaha jericho is pointing at the fan and writing him down on the list


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Heath V said:


> First of all he's fine and second of all he agreed to it. That was the best segment since Brock legit beat the hell out of Cena.


He's fine, NOW. Did you forget he missed Backlash? Consent doesn't make a retarded idea any less retarded.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Neontiger94 said:


> I love owens but why does the universal title feel so second rate? It just doesnt feel all that important idk what it is


The belt hasn't been built up, champ has no credibility, and the fact that the belt is an ugly monstrosity does not help matters any.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Stephanie's dress is cute tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He scratched her name out lol JeriGOAT


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh gawd please put Chris in the match and have him go over :zayn3


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol @ jericho crossing out steph's name


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, fuuuuuuuckkkk off Stephanie.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

scratched her off that list!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

That's the perfect opportunity to break up JeriKO.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I have no idea what is going on...Steph is turning on Owens now????


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He marked her name off :westbrook5


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did Jericho cross her off the list? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho will be in the match. Owens/Jericho team is done. 

This fake Steph face thing is so see through.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl at the cuts to like the 5 retards doing YES chants.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jericho crossing out McMahon from the list after that


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hell in a Cell today is just as dangerous as getting a paper cut from saran wrap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That new Rollins shirt.


:mark:


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Someone take this Annoying cunt off my tv


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> He's fine, NOW. Did you forget he missed Backlash? Consent doesn't make a retarded idea any less retarded.


I didn't forget at all and yes he is fine and laughing all the way to the bank as he checks his 7 figures.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus that interviewer is tiny

she's fucking hot as all hell tho


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Y2J as champion, please.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bad time to push Seth as the top babyface when JeriGOAT is the only super over guy on the roster.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I fucking hate the HIAC PPV. It's one of my least favorite every year.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh no! i can't believe they're making me want Seth Rollins to lose his match tonight. Damn you for tempting me to see Jericho get added to the match, Stephanie.

btw did anyone see Jericho cross out Stephanie from the list? lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

OBSOLETE


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So Owens was the chosen one by HHH, and then Stephanie just flips the script on Owens? 

Logical booking.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Delete!!!!!!!! Delete!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> I have a feeling this entire PPV will end up with all matches being inside Hell in a Cell. Way to overexpose a concept, WWE. :clap


It's almost like the entire show is called Hell in the Cell... or something.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"I was the best piece she ever had" 

Pedigree incoming.


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

Why do people want KO vs Jericho so soon? They have only been together for like a month or something. Let it go on longer have them chase the tag titles too, so when they break up and feud its actually way better. Owens vs jericho at mania could be huge


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

God Movement said:


> It feels too convenient. Furthermore, it takes the HIAC away from feuds which might need it on the other brand. What about if later in the year a match which REALLY NEEDS the HIAC can't have it because you put all the fucking HIAC matches on a stupid PPV just because? Just stupid really.


Yeah and a lot of great feuds ended in HIAC match back in the day.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I NEED that Rollins shirt. Link for anyone who's interested. Get em' while they're hot.

http://shop.wwe.com/seth-rollins-se.../W12381.html?dwvar_W12381_color=Black#start=1


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

OBSOLETE!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a feeling. Owens retains at HIAC. Y2J wins the title at Survivor Series against Owens in Canada before dropping the title at Royal Rumble.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

LOL rollins said hes the "Best Piece" she ever had :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

"I was the best piece she ever had"

Tell me I'm not the only one who took that sexually.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

All them "DELETE" chants!!! :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I like that new Rollins shirt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I NEED that Rollins shirt. Link for anyone who's interested. Get em' while they're hot.
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/seth-rollins-se.../W12381.html?dwvar_W12381_color=Black#start=1


It is a really cool shirt!


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

This show kinda blows so far, lets get strowman out already


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Neontiger94 said:


> Why do people want KO vs Jericho so soon? They have only been together for like a month or something. Let it go on longer have them chase the tag titles too, so when they break up and feud its actually way better. Owens vs jericho at mania could be huge


That would be a huge WM match. And theres no reports of jericho leaving so it can happen


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So now we've devolved to the point where Roman is working with the women in order to try and get over from their heat. Does anyone not see the problem with this?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Great commercial.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> So Owens was the chosen one by HHH, and then Stephanie just flips the script on Owens?
> 
> Logical booking.


is she flipping the script on him or is she trying to get jericho into the match so it can be 2 on 1 vs seth?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Seth say...OBSOLETE?!?! 

Where's Brother Nero?!?!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Heath V said:


> I didn't forget at all and yes he is fine and laughing all the way to the bank as he checks his 7 figures.


What does that have to do with a dude getting his head legitimately bashed-in in a fake sport? That shit should not be happening.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Was that fucking Del Rio in the WWE 2k17 commercial?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They're still showing the Del Rio version of the WWE 2K17 commercial?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm really hoping Jericho being inserted into this title match is one of the rare moments when creative realizes how over a superstar is and they HAVE to put the strap on him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman better be fucking next.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TickleH said:


> is she flipping the script on him or is she trying to get jericho into the match so it can be 2 on 1 vs seth?


I think that's Steph's goal she wants to stack the deck against Rollins.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It seems they really are bringing Goldberg back. I was never a big fan of his, but why the fuck would they bring him back at 50 fucking years old?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Raw countering with a triple threat that will outshine last night's, including the GOAT AJ Styles... :aj


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

We aren't losing Jericho anytime soon to another Fozzy tour are we? I don't wanna imagine the chore this show would be without this version of Jericho and he really does deserve to be rewarded with the big belt at some point.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Raw countering with a triple threat that will outshine last night's, including the GOAT AJ Styles... :aj


Are you high?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> It seems they really are bringing Goldberg back. I was never a big fan of his, but why the fuck would they bring him back at 50 fucking years old?


1) Goldberg obviously needs some money.

2) None of the current part timers are drawing.

3) None of the full timers draw, either.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr. Irrelevant :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> What does that have to do with a dude getting his head legitimately bashed-in in a fake sport? That shit should not be happening.


Are you a new fan? I've been watching since the 80's and quite frankly that made for great TV. The product now is a boring as hell choreographed spot fest. I welcome things like that to break up the boring monotony that is current day WWE.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TickleH said:


> is she flipping the script on him or is she trying to get jericho into the match so it can be 2 on 1 vs seth?


Perhaps...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I drink and I know things said:


> It seems they really are bringing Goldberg back. I was never a big fan of his, but why the fuck would they bring him back at 50 fucking years old?


Bruh.,...of course they're bringing him back. 


BTW..so they keep Curtis but let go of Bubba Ray or of Cody Rhodes? LMFAO :fpalm


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Bo Dallas vs Curtis Axel would make a great Superstars main event.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Is there something wrong with me, if I'm looking forward to Bo turning on Axel?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bo Dallas getting existential and shit


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. These two geeks..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BO WYATT!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

R.I.P Bo win streak


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Finally Bo & Axel are reunited. I've been waiting so long for this day...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't change the channel guys, Curtis Axel is being given television time


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SOCIAL OUTCASTS REUNION, BAYBAY! :mark:

Too bad they're about to take an L since Team SAWFT is up in this bitch!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is Big Cass so awkward? Stop bending your knees and pointing to the ground please.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Was that fucking Del Rio in the WWE 2k17 commercial?


Yes :lol


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Here comes the jobber duo and im not talking about axel and dallas.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

loling at this raw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn right Corey! :lol

Glad they shut them up!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you Club.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So much for Axel and Bo LMFAO


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Wonder is Gallows/Anderson will job to Enzo/Cass as well ?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What's nuts is, you'd actually have to argue to figure out which of these three teams are the biggest jobbers.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Are you high?


Sarcasm.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Reeking havoc on the tag team division" :lol :lol They've had what? 1 win in over a month?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Enzo and Cass are two guys who look like they're actually having a blast doing their thing, that's why I like them. Everyone else looks so fucking bored.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Bo Dallas vs Curtis Axel would make a great Superstars main event.


They also make for great Superstars on Main Event.......


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Goldberg vs. Lesnar II...lol

I mean, I'd watch it if it's ever booked again but I wouldn't be too sad if that never happened. He was impressive as hell in WCW, though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Raiders 4 life sign.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Godway said:


> A clipboard is more over than 95% of the roster.


That's because the current roster is more cardboard than the clipboard.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wrecking havoc on the tag team division, i must have missed the bits where they jobbed to every cunt on the tag team roster


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> 1) Goldberg obviously needs some money.
> 
> 2) None of the current part timers are drawing.
> 
> 3) None of the full timers draw, either.


4) Looking themselves in the mirror and adapting the Raw product retooling for three-six months would take actual effort

5) The solid writers were left on the SD ship apparently (well that or Mcmahon is running the Raw ship)

6) Goldberg wants his family to see him wrestle.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Godway said:


> What's nuts is, you'd actually have to argue to figure out which of these three teams are the biggest jobbers.


When did everyone turn on Enzo/Cass? What did they do?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So there was no point in Axel and Bo Dallas being there then..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Well we finally see why WWE was trying to build up Gallows and Anderson, just to job them out to the Jersey Shore guys.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

LOL at all those fools watching football, baseball, or anything else on TV instead of RAW. They're missing out.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Dana Brooke's "Playtime is over" > Gallows & Anderson's "Fun & games are over"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The games are over...until they get built up again and then lose yet again.

Please go back to Japan and reclaim your glory, G&A.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson have a Ryback look going on with their facial hair...for minute I thought Ryback was back.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Enzo and Cass are two guys who look like they're actually having a blast doing their thing, that's why I like them. *Everyone else looks so fucking bored*.


WWE is 300 - 320 days on the road


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They are seriously about to job Enzo and Cass to the Outcasts. Whose shoes did they piss on? First the Shining Stars went over them and now Bo Dallas is about to get a victory over Cass. This is like the IRS Man and Big Boss Man getting a win over The Mega Powers.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The Club looking like a force again. :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Gallows and Anderson have a Ryback look going on with their facial hair...for minute I thought Ryback was back.


Former a split second I thought the same thing.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

You know, I recall Gallows and Anderson crashing the Dudleyz retirement party and getting a bit of a rub/heat from ruining their sendoff. WWE didn't do anything at all with that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Boot of doom"... Can they even try to think of good sounding names for moves?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Can't believe KO was only allowed to say like one sentence during that whole segment. It's like they want him to be overlooked/outshine as a champion.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> When did everyone turn on Enzo/Cass? What did they do?


I didn't turn on them. I'm calling them what they are. They got jobbed to the fucking Shining Stars. They job pretty much every week.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Are you a new fan? I've been watching since the 80's and quite frankly that made for great TV. The product now is a boring as hell choreographed spot fest. I welcome things like that to break up the boring monotony that is current day WWE.


I'm well aware that in the 80s dudes were legit hurting each other and that shit ain't cool. This isn't about "spot fest" there are plenty of great non-spot fest matches that DON'T involve a dude getting the fuck beat out of him. If the only way wrestling is entertaining to you is when dudes are legit hurting each other, then maybe you should be watching UFC?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> They are seriously about to job Enzo and Cass to the Outcasts. Whose shoes did they piss on? First the Shining Stars went over them and now Bo Dallas is about to get a victory over Cass. This is like the IRS Man and Big Boss Man getting a win over The Mega Powers.


I wish so much that we still had wrestlers that had the look and passion of people like the Mega Powers and the Boss man.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Cole: "Well, this is interesting"

No, it's not.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rather see Strowman squash them instead of Cab Driver and Hobbit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes!! Sami Zayn is here! Let's go!! :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ITS PAC MAN


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

So were Bo and Axel just sitting there the entire commercial break lmao?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Zayn's GOAT theme music is so wasted on his blandness.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> I'm well aware that in the 80s dudes were legit hurting each other and that shit ain't cool. This isn't about "spot fest" there are plenty of great non-spot fest matches that DON'T involve a dude getting the fuck beat out of him. If the only way wrestling is entertaining to you is when dudes are legit hurting each other, then maybe you should be watching UFC?


Believe it or not I can't stand UFC.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOl scrambling to find opponents. such utter shit.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

It's the man that everybody forgot..


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

At least end this match quickly, come on.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Godway said:


> I didn't turn on them. I'm calling them what they are. They got jobbed to the fucking Shining Stars. They job pretty much every week.


I wasn't just talking about you, it just seems that suddenly everyone on here went from loving them to hating them. And if I remember correctly, the Shining Stars cheated.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Axel doesn't have have a tenth of the charisma or skill that his father possessed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Crazy to think Axel has TV wins over Triple H.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Eh, at this point if they’re not going to do anything Sami and Neville as singles stars atm, I have no problem putting them in a tag team and putting on great matches in that division.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Neville's beard makes him look different, it makes him look more serious or something maybe that is what it is.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Why does Curtis Axel wear those ugly shorts? He should just go back to trunks/tights.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rather see Strowman squash them instead of Cab Driver and Hobbit.


You must admit though: how appropriate is it that *Groundskeeper *Willie is the tag partner of "the man gravity forgot"


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Queen!!!!!!! God I would ruin her


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Powers of Pain are still huge and in tremendous shape, I wish they'd come out and destroy these so called tag teams.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Axel just has 'jobber' written all over him. Obviously, he can work matches and blah blah but he looks and sounds like a jobber.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Halle Berry and Lana vs Sasha and Charlotte at WrestleMania. Book it.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Crazy to think Axel has TV wins over Triple H.


That's actually less weird than realizing that the Hurricane beat the Rock on Raw.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I wasn't just talking about you, it just seems that suddenly everyone on here went from loving them to hating them. And if I remember correctly, the Shining Stars cheated.


Their promos went from balls and attitude to WWE little kid fuckery, to be fair. I still like them, though. Enzo is a great talker even when he's doing dopey WWE material. But still, a job to the Shining Stars isn't something talent you give a shit about would be doing.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Charlotte... hot fucking damn


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Perhaps we'll get a feud between The Genesis of McGillicutty and Simba.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Why does Curtis Axel wear those ugly shorts? He should just go back to trunks/tights.


Looks like he came straight out of the audience.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte's face looks better now than it ever has. Guess the idiot make-up artist finally got it down.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte got the titties out, atta girl.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Slay me, Charlotte! :mark:


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah I'm predicting Charlotte's gonna walk out on Rusev.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I love Charlotte, y'all (and I ALWAYS loved Lana).*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785653483269521408


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Charlotte... hot fucking damn


Lana was standing right next to her and you're saying Charlotte is hot? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Godway said:


> But still, a job to the Shining Stars isn't something talent you give a shit about would be doing.


Is that why the Hurricane once beat the Rock on an episode of Raw? And Heath Slater beating Seth Rollins?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Charlotte's face looks better now than it ever has. Guess the idiot make-up artist finally got it down.


The weight gain also helped, her face looks fuller and better because of it.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Believe it or not I can't stand UFC.


So you hate the real sport where dudes beat the fuck out of each other, but you want Professional Wrestlers to do so? I'm not getting the logic.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Rated R™ said:


> Lana was standing right next to her and you're saying Charlotte is hot? :lmao :lmao


Posted just as Lana walked into the scene. She is legit the hottest woman on the planet


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A couple changes and Charlotte has gone from looking like a spitting image of Ric Flair with her super athletic frame really sticking out to now Charlotte looks very pretty imo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Irrelevant said:


> Yeah I'm predicting Charlotte's gonna walk out on Rusev.


While Sasha puts him on the Bank Statement and makes him tap :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't see what you all see in Charlotte.

I saw Ric Flair standing next to that hot ass Lana.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> Lana was standing right next to her and you're saying Charlotte is hot? :lmao :lmao


These guys are extremely unwell.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> So you hate the real sport where dudes beat the fuck out of each other, but you want Professional Wrestlers to do so? I'm not getting the logic.


From your multiple post quotes it's been quite obvious that you don't get it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

In the new Shooter show, Randy Orton needs eyes on Jack Swagger...


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

Charlotte is hawt af.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

R-Truth vs Titus? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Golden Truth now. Clearly I should have skipped more than the first hour.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Jesus, the state of tonight's card so far suggests they've should consider pulling the plug on the brand split already.


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

More pointless tag matches. This show is complete garbage


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I know people ask this about many guys on the roster...but I have to ask...

Why are they still trying to push Titus?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I actually love this Titus Oniel - business man gimmick. It's fucking gold. "My brand". :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

3 hours continues to contribute to record amounts of terrible television every week!!!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Posted just as Lana walked into the scene. She is legit the hottest woman on the planet


Lana is certainly hotter than Charlotte, but far from hottest chick on the planet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Jesus, the state of tonight's card so far suggests they've should consider pulling the plug on the brand split already.


It was a bad idea from the start. And even worse from a long-term perspective for the company.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit did Graves just call Byron "Suxton"? :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Is that why the Hurricane once beat the Rock on an episode of Raw? And Heath Slater beating Seth Rollins?


Rock was already well-established and that was just comedy shit, so it's not like it mattered. Rollins has jobbed to everyone. 

Enzo/Cass are still trying to get established. Jobbing them to career jobbers isn't helping that. When was the last time they won a meaningful match? I can't remember Enzo/Cass beating ANYBODY of value. Yet they're one of the hottest acts in the company.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, they're flushing Raw straight down the toilet tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"R-Truth has his own brand. Brand of Fun!" :cole

:kobefacepalm

Fuck WWE.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Jesus, the state of tonight's card so far suggests they've should consider pulling the plug on the brand split already.


It's weird. Smackdown got it's shit together and has compelling story lines, making stars again and fun to watch.

RAW has gone the complete opposite way.. Back to making random tag teams and putting them in random matches


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Jesus, the state of tonight's card so far suggests they've should consider pulling the plug on the brand split already.


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Heath V said:


> From your multiple post quotes it's been quite obvious that you don't get it.


Yea, because this is PROFESSIONAL wrestling. It isn't real, but for some reason you want dudes to legit hurt each other for "Great TV" but you can't stand UFC. I don't get it because you don't make any sense.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Abisial said:


> So you hate the real sport where dudes beat the fuck out of each other, but you want Professional Wrestlers to do so? I'm not getting the logic.


In fairness, the ground game/watching "point fighting" can be a hell of an adjustment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Titus O'Jobber..


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jesus, Titus loosing week after week.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Titus has another press conference.


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is prob the worst raw since the split tbh. I havent given a shit about literally anything so far


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

somewhere Batista is angry


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Sad. Ahmed Johnson really deserves better.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

BRIAN KENDRICK :mark::mark:

Take the strap off of TJP.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

We get it, you like video games you fuckin dweeb.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Is it overtime yet?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

"Greasy Jack Sparrow"
"The Inspector Gadget of cheap tricks"

WHO IS WRITING THIS SHIT?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty safe to say the split was a huge mistake. Should have done it once the roster was fully established with Omega, Joe, Nakamura, Roode, Aries, The Bucks of Youth, TR, DIY, AoP and Asuka on the main roster.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

He's not a bad guy...

He's not a good guy...

He's *THE BRIAN KENDRICK!!!*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Those fuckin video game puns hahahah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Godway said:


> We get it, you like video games you fuckin dweeb.


Post of the night.

:lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like they are trying to see how many video game references they can make.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

An inspector gadget reference on Raw in 2016. Dont get me wrong, Dr Claw was a solid heel but really?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This crap is making it very hard for me to keep watching. Good grief.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Perkins dropping all these fuckin' video game references. Is that his gimmick?
Brian Kendrick the pedophile.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

what is this shit


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I like TJ, I don't know why he gets a bad rep around here.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That was awful


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Perkins rocking those Kobe 9 hi-tops! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Perkins shouldn't be a face with this character..


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I like TJ, I don't know why he gets a bad rep around here.


Carries himself like a geek.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Godway said:


> Rock was already well-established and that was just comedy shit, so it's not like it mattered. Rollins has jobbed to everyone.
> 
> Enzo/Cass are still trying to get established. Jobbing them to career jobbers isn't helping that. When was the last time they won a meaningful match? I can't remember Enzo/Cass beating ANYBODY of value. Yet they're one of the hottest acts in the company.


Exactly, they are one of the more popular teams right now, so it doesn't matter if they lose match. They apparently want to turn the shining stars into something, so why not start by cheating on an already popular team?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Perkins dropping all these fuckin' video game references. Is that his gimmick?
> Brian Kendrick the pedophile.


I wouldn't be surprised. His entrance is like a video game.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Can it be Tuesday yet? I wanna watch smackdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Xavier Wood vs TJP in a video games on a pole match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Pretty safe to say the split was a huge mistake. Should have done it once the roster was fully established with Omega, Joe, Nakamura, Roode, Aries, The Bucks of Youth, TR, DIY, AoP and Asuka on the main roster.


You've gotta let go of this fantasy of Kenny Omega being in the E anytime soon :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is this TJ Perkins gimmick going to get increasingly obscure and childish with the video game insults to the point he starts calling Brian Kendrick a goofy gobbo that not even Croc could save?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman next?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Braaaaaaaaauuuuuuunnn :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Yea, because this is PROFESSIONAL wrestling. It isn't real, but for some reason you want dudes to legit hurt each other for "Great TV" but you can't stand UFC. I don't get it because you don't make any sense.


It makes plenty of sense, if you're content with seeing the exact same thing over and over and over again in the product then thats on you. As I've said, that was the most exciting moment since Brock beat the hell out of Cena. This product nowadays is so corporate and tame that when anything even the slightest bit edgy happens you people freak out. For a generation raised with free 24/7 access to violence and porn it amazes me how millennials are such pussies. This right here is why WWE will never go back to how it once was. Thank goodness I have the networks and my hundreds of Bluray and DVD's to go back and actually watch wrestling in the 70's thru 90's when people actually had balls and weren't afraid to push the envelope.


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yesss finally!!!! Braun!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So 2 jobbers vs Braun...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Back-up stud QB Matt McGloin with the money belt. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Derek Carr.

:mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Really that's the best they could do ? 2 on 1


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow, it's just a double jobber match. 





LOL AT THESE GEEKS


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Exactly, they are one of the more popular teams right now, so it doesn't matter if they lose match. They apparently want to turn the shining stars into something, so why not start by cheating on an already popular team?


The Colons have gone through like 500 gimmicks. Odds are overwhelmingly unfavorable that they're getting over as travel agents. But what do I know.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Goldberg ain't gonna be on TV right? Can go to bed right?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Shades of Ryback


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUN

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Whoopie Goldberg and one half of LMFAO vs Braun Stroman


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Did WWE use New Day's time machine and grab these guys from the 70s?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Destroy them Braun!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Nia Jax should team with Braun for this match.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Where did these fucking geeks keep coming from?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That white splash brother is straight up on acid


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy Shit! This week's Strowman Jobbers... :HA


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

fifty_ said:


> Can it be Tuesday yet? I wanna watch smackdown
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! AJ Styles is holding the WWEWHC title and Dolph Ziggler is holding the IC title :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

These jobbers looks...dear God.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Son, you're adopted."


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WTF?! Black Tyler Breeze and Sheamus with a fro? What?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Eh, some of these jobbers have more personality than a lot of people in the roster.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

BRAUN WITH A DROPKICK :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

How long will it take for them to give Strowman a dancing gimmick?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Wow, it's just a double jobber match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look right at home in this emaciated roster.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Eh, some of these jobbers have more personality than a lot of people in the roster.


They're actually hilarious! Sign them Vince!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

If you can't enjoy that, you hate wrestling. :dealwithit


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

FrostyNova said:


> Where did these fucking geeks keep coming from?


They should all unite to carry out a Nexus style attack/invasion.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Does Stroman have any competitive total for shoulder pressing because I always say that man's shoulders are incredible boulders. That man could do some damage to dumbell presses/overheads.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Strowman is the only thing with balls on RAW.

Hurry up and bring Samoa Joe up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JOE


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If Braun killed Byron I think he'd be the new top face on the roster. Look what it did for Brock to F5 Michael Cole. The fans love seeing terrible announcers killed.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Those splash bros are hilarious.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So I imagine Big Show comes out next week.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Braun is what we need more of, even his voice is legit.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Braun is lowkey decent on the mic.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Braun is a decent promo. Some verbal charisma also.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of these dudes they have Strowman squash look too funny. Splash Brothers have been the best since James Ellsworth.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MAGGLE had a damn orgasm at Strowman's dropkick. :lol



ShowStopper said:


> Charlotte's face looks better now than it ever has. Guess the idiot make-up artist finally got it down.


A nosejob + Removing that damn mole = The end of her butterface status.

BOOK IT, CHARLOTTE!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Braun is kind of awesome, tbh.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a great idea if you guys are down with this: We should all team up as local jobbers and gang up on Braun Strowman. We can all end his undefeated streak :mark:


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Braun going to put someone in the hospital, then shout at Foley ""get better security" while driving away in a black SUV?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cole is going to dominate that new age preppy rock poser.

OH MY!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm calling it right now, even if you don't pre-order you will still be able to play as Goldberg down the line, fact. No Hogan means no buy for me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Just noticed the "DEADMAN" hearse in the WWE 2K17 commercial.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So Brock vs Goldberg is actually going to happen in 2016? Hmm..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That 2K17 trailer makes me miss fights outside of the arena.

Bar room brawls, man. They were the shit.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

When Strowman squashing two weirdos is a highlight of Raw, you know things are not going well.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollman Rains needs Sasha Botch's lifeforce.

Please like him u guyz!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh, the funny banter between Roman and Sasha. How delightful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman looking like he was about to spit game.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Roman buddying up with a popular wrestler so he can leech some of her cheers, he's on his way to fully becoming Cena.


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

That may have been the worst line deliviery in all of history


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So Brock vs Goldberg is actually going to happen in 2016? Hmm..


Oh yes!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

[USER]LEGIT BOSS[/USER] probably just had an orgasm seeing that backstage segment between Roman & Sasha :lol


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

People actually watch RAW? Wow.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh man, they're not content with making reigns a completely unlikeable douchebag, they had to make a known married man and father of one hit on their women's champion.

keep making him likeable VK.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look Roman buddying up with a popular wrestler so he can leech some of her cheers, he's on his way to fully becoming Cena.


Oh please, like Roman needs to leech off of Sasha of all people. And a one time tag does not equal leeching. They'll probably never interact again after this.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Heath V said:


> It makes plenty of sense, if you're content with seeing the exact same thing over and over and over again in the product then thats on you. As I've said, that was the most exciting moment since Brock beat the hell out of Cena. This product nowadays is so corporate and tame that when anything even the slightest bit edgy happens you people freak out. For a generation raised with free 24/7 access to violence and porn it amazes me how millennials are such pussies. This right here is why WWE will never go back to how it once was. Thank goodness I have the networks and my hundreds of Bluray and DVD's to go back and actually watch wrestling in the 70's thru 90's when people actually had balls and weren't afraid to push the envelope.


This isn't about "Pushing the envelope" and "MAH EDGINESS". Wrestling is FAKE A.K.A NOT REAL. I'd hardly call letting Brock Lesnar concuss Randy Orton "edgy" more like irresponsible and stupid. Getting pissy dudes aren't getting hurt is like getting pissy Jeffery Dean Morgan isn't legitimately bashing dudes heads in on Walking Dead. Why go into a FAKE entertainment show, expecting REAL ass whoopings?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I was busy talking to someone during Sasha/Roman's backstage segment so I missed what they said. What did they say? Anything interesting or meaningful?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

DammitC said:


> I have a great idea if you guys are down with this: We should all team up as local jobbers and gang up on Braun Strowman. We can all end his undefeated streak :mark:


We'd all still lose...horribly. :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Post of the night.
> 
> :lmao


I've said it a hundred times, the way these fucking idiots talk just kills me. I feel like it has more to do with why nobody has a connection with the audience than anything. Sasha Banks is out there cutting promos about being a WWE Mark. This guy is backstage playing a drinking game of how many idiot video game lingos he can fit into a 4 minute backstage skit. 

Like...CM Punk could probably reference a video game in a promo and it wouldn't come across as incredibly stupid sounding. Because he sounds like a normal human being when he talks. 

They talk like they don't think they are stars. So why should I buy them as stars?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I felt a great disturbance in the Ratings, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and TV's were suddenly switched off.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It feels like forever since we've seen a wrestler with a deep and intimidating voice. A dude who actually sounds like a man.

I'm of course talking about Steven Splash.


----------



## Neontiger94 (Jan 2, 2012)

They reffered to Kane as the big red machine!!! Yesss


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Roman looking like he was about to spit game.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Royal Rumble is one of my favorite pay-per-views!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Royal Rumble '97.

:mark:

:hbk1


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

not sure why they showed razor ramon, but he was never even in a rumble


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Austin the GOAT of Royal Rumbles :mark::mark:

His 1997 victory :tucky


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Squash Bros.
Isn't it a little bit early to talk about the Royal Rumble?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It feels like forever since we've seen a wrestler with a deep and intimidating voice. A dude who actually sounds like a man.
> 
> I'm of course talking about Steven Splash.


I thought you were talking about Steph TBH..


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Balor's going to win the Rumble, isn't he?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Nakamura debuts at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really hope HBK is an entrant for the RR, since it is in Texas :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_hound said:


>


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn, we getting Goldberg tonight?


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

ok .. this is not closing the show which means Goldberg is returning tonight at the end of the show attacking either Brock or Heyman


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Delsin Rowe said:


> People actually watch RAW? Wow.


Yes more than smackdown


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Wouldn't be overly shocked at Cena taking the belt off AJ at the Rumble for 16 and Taker surprise winning the Rumble to set up a Rocky Marciano situation. 
Too early for an official prediction though


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charlotte tits are looking luscious tonight :banderas


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Here comes the Queen........ again :mark:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Here comes the cuck.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Godway said:


> I've said it a hundred times, the way these fucking idiots talk just kills me. I feel like it has more to do with why nobody has a connection with the audience than anything. Sasha Banks is out there cutting promos about being a WWE Mark. This guy is backstage playing a drinking game of how many idiot video game lingos he can fit into a 4 minute backstage skit.
> 
> Like...CM Punk could probably reference a video game in a promo and it wouldn't come across as incredibly stupid sounding. Because he sounds like a normal human being when he talks.
> 
> They talk like they don't think they are stars. So why should I buy them as stars?


Nail on the head. They all sound like utter geeks.

Nobody wants cutesy, relatable nerds. People want awe-inspiring Superstars, something WWE just doesn't have.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

PanopticonPrime said:


> I hope Nakamura debuts at the Royal Rumble.


I hope Tye Dillenger debuts at #10 at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

How much you wanna bet the women will hit the men and the men cant fight back in this tag match?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

PanopticonPrime said:


> I hope Nakamura debuts at the Royal Rumble.


goodbye roof of alamodome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3 HIAC matches is just overload.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Royal Rumble '97.
> 
> :mark:
> 
> :hbk1


HBK over sid :zayn3

Austin's performance & victory in the rumble :zayn3:zayn3


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Irrelevant said:


> I hope Tye Dillenger debuts at #10 at the Royal Rumble.


We already have plenty of jobbers on the main roster.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Irrelevant said:


> I hope Tye Dillenger debuts at #10 at the Royal Rumble.


That would be perfect. But you know what would be glorious? Bobby Roode debuting.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice pop for Reigns :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here comes the real pain.

Watching this shit until we get to Brock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> HBK over sid :zayn3
> 
> Austin's performance & victory in the rumble :zayn3:zayn3


Indeed, my friend. 2 GOATs GOATing it up.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> 3 HIAC matches is just overload.


It's fucking retarded. It takes away everything that used to make these matches special.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> not sure why they showed razor ramon, but he was never even in a rumble


Except for that one time where he chased 1-2-3 Kid around the ring. :lol


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Delete. Delete. Delete.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More intense boos.

:damn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's get this going.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman is so over. Did you hear that fucking crowd? Austin returning to help Foley win the belt on RAW pop.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

At next year's Hell in a Cell, Braun Strowman will lose a HIAC match against Bayley. What a great day for women's wrestling it will be... #Glorious


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> We already have plenty of jobbers on the main roster.


Good thing he's not a jobber. :wink2:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman is so over. Did you hear that fucking crowd? Austin returning to help Foley win the belt on RAW pop.


Your schtick is old, and no one finds it funny


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman is so over. Did you hear that fucking crowd? Austin returning to help Foley win the belt on RAW pop.


:HA


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Remember, folks. The person that holds the US title is supposed to represent the United States. At least that's what I think the WWE would want.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We Want Lana chants when Rusev and Reigns are in there.

:mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Your schtick is old, and no one finds it funny


Who the fuck is this guy?

Plus, you agree with me:



wwe9391 said:


> Nice pop for Reigns :mark:


Now go lay down clutching your L.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> We Want Lana chants when Rusev and Reigns are in there.
> 
> :mj2


It's okay, I think it was a chant for sasha.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman gives no fucks. He knows he will have a long career a head of him.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Irrelevant said:


> Good thing he's not a jobber. :wink2:


He is.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I liked Rusev's old trunks better, back when they used to look like shorts.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah the chant was "we want Sasha" I think.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm feelin' this mixed tag match bruh... SDL.... u up.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Has Nia Jax been kidnapped by ninjas or something?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> HBK over sid :zayn3


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Who the fuck is this guy?
> 
> Plus, you agree with me:
> 
> ...


As an aside: some of these lower guys on the Raw roster: a gif of Mcgregor's "who the f is this guy" could come in handy around here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously look at Charlotte in NXT









This bitch has to have gone and got a shit ton of plastic surgery cause she used to look like an ugly transvestite.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm feelin' this mixed tag match bruh... SDL.... u up.


Yeah, SmackDown, it's your turn. Let Carmella beat up AJ Styles and make him look like a little bitch.

:duck


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sasha/Charlotte should be the only HIAC match.
Reigns/Rusev should be LMS.
Rollins/Owens should be I Quit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah okay. Still not a good chant for the two in the ring, though.

:lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> He is.


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Has Nia Jax been kidnapped by ninjas or something?


fingers crossed. lol. 

not really 100% ready to be the beast they want her to be. i'd say she's not half baked but she's about 65 or 70 percent baked.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

McGee said:


> LOL at all those fools watching football, baseball, or anything else on TV instead of RAW. They're missing out.


Please tell me you're being extremely sarcastic


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The we want lana chants immediately ends when an impact move is made. Vey easy to control


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe Nia's tweet wasn't a work after all?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dammit, Rusev! I like that mustache you used to have


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Has Nia Jax been kidnapped by ninjas or something?


Lmao I could see her fighting ninjas with her Power Ranger like gear.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> Yeah, SmackDown, it's your turn. Let Carmella beat up AJ Styles and make him look like a little bitch.
> 
> :duck


LOL.

I don't always see this gif, but when I do...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> The we want lana chants immediately ends when an impact move is made. Vey easy to control


It's just the point that they're being made at this stage in the game that is hilarious..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait Sasha wasn't tagged?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Crowd was hot for that match I gotta say.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Charlotte and Rusev made to look like easy push-overs.

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That was fuckin' nice! :clap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

KC Armstrong said:


> Maybe Nia's tweet wasn't a work after all?


what did jax say?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> It's just the point that they're being made at this stage in the game that is hilarious..


TBH the "we want lana" chants are gonna follow Rusev in every match he has no matter who he faces. Sucks for him


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I like how they lined up Roman's spear with Banks winning. The gigantic pop that Reigns got for his spear will cover the boos Sasha usually gets......


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Maybe Nia's tweet wasn't a work after all?


What was the tweet?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn Reigns flew like a rocket.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I see nobody gave a shit about posting in this thread! :mark:

We still haven't seen ratings rock bottom yet either. :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Charlotte seriously tapped again? Way to build up the challenger to make it look as if she has a chance. These motherfuckers have no idea how to book a feud i swear.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> TBH the "we want lana" chants are gonna follow Rusev in every match he has no matter who he faces. Sucks for him


I was wrong. It was "We Want Sasha" chants.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasha dominating Charlotte looks fucking ridiculous.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait...so how is Sasha gonna win again at HIAC, after making Charlotte tap?

Charlotte to get the belt back?!?!

:CENA


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I like how they lined up Roman's spear with Banks winning. The gigantic pop that Reigns got for his spear will cover the boos Sasha usually gets......


:eyeroll


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

stupid idiom


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte has really went from looking like a ****** to


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte losing multiple weeks in a row clean.

Buh bye credibility. Rusev close to being done, obviously.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, look. Another Raw babyface victory. 

Rinse, repeat.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Sounded/looked like a work to me, but maybe she really was taking a little jab and someone didn't like it. Who knows?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I was wrong. It was "We Want Sasha" chants.


They both were there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> :eyeroll


Thank you for quoting my posts. They deserve to be seen twice, you stupid Idi...........






*IT.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A STUPID IDIOM FROM A STUPID IDIOT

STUPIDITY EVERYWHERE

save_us.Y2J :y2j


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

So Reigns in the main event and WWE bullshitting about a revolution

Sounds like business as usual in WWE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Phil made the list.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected]!


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Roman with dat fooking spear yo.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

phil is on the list


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@wwe9391

Which is even worse for the two in the ring.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 10/10 Raw Discussion Thread: Will Charlotte strike back against the victorious Boss*

Lol "stupid idiom." Please never stop being creative Jericho, ya dig


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol poor Tom.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TO THE LIST YOU GO, PHILLIPS.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that "quiet" didn't work


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

the_hound said:


> phil is on the list


I thought his name was Felipe


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Arkham258 said:


> So Reigns in the main event and WWE bullshitting about a revolution
> 
> Sounds like business as usual in WWE












That wasn't the main event.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Which is worse: being deleted or being put on the list of Jericho?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Charlotte has really went from looking like a ****** to


You got that right, posted this a few pages back but the difference is staggering

NXT









Raw 2016


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Arkham258 said:


> So Reigns in the main event and WWE bullshitting about a revolution
> 
> Sounds like business as usual in WWE


He's not in the main event. The main event is Jericho v Rollins.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Arkham258 said:


> So Reigns in the main event and WWE bullshitting about a revolution
> 
> Sounds like business as usual in WWE


Was not the main event. The match just finished up. But you already knew that :jericho2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> Sounded/looked like a work to me, but maybe she really was taking a little jab and someone didn't like it. Who knows?


She's interfering at HIAC. The Woman's Champion will get demolished. I'm looking at you Sasha...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785664251566305285


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785660472028598272
........yeah, Charlotte's a freak :evil lol


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Charlotte seriously tapped again? Way to build up the challenger to make it look as if she has a chance. These motherfuckers have no idea how to book a feud i swear.


So you prefer Rusev to lose ? He has lost enough time to reigns , not to mention the verbal smackdown by sasha & charlotte at the beginning of the show.


----------



## Flat Ronnie (Sep 6, 2016)

Raw has been COMPLETELY emasculated.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

By the sound of that segment it seems like Owens is counting on Jericho to willingly take the loss to avoid making the match into a triple threat.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So um... this gif doesn't fit anywhere, but I just found it and had to post it. LMFAO!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy shit! I just looked at the bottom of the page. There were far more people viewing the No Mercy thread compared to tonight's Raw thread. Did we just lose a shit-load of people or something?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No Cole, Smackdown is the REAL juggernaut show.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

STFU, Cole.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope the crowd shows Goldberg and Lesnar the same respect they showed them at that Mania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Goldberg shows up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Holy shit! I just looked at the bottom of the page. There were far more people viewing the No Mercy thread compared to tonight's Raw thread. Did we just lose a shit-load of people or something?


They were disgusted and insulted at the garbage that the last match was. 

And PPVs always get more viewers than the TV shows. Always been that way here.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Here comes Heyman to tell you that you cannae win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

marshal99 said:


> So you prefer Rusev to lose ? He has lost enough time to reigns , not to mention the verbal smackdown by sasha & charlotte at the beginning of the show.


Or they could have had Sasha get rolled up and let Charlotte get a cheap win, cause ya know that would have been the smart way to book it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I seriously can't believe WWE is doing Goldberg/Bork II in 2016. They are soooooo desperate. :lol:done


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crickets for that "preview".


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Finally!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Is that really what WWE2K looks like? Their graphics are fucking terrible.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goldberg doesn't "owe Brock a rematch," yet proceeds to build towards a rematch. 

:bunk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy shit! I just glanced at the bottom of this page. There were far more people viewing the No Mercy thread compared to tonight's Raw thread. Did we just lose a shit-ton of people or something? 

Edit: Never mind, I see more viewers now. I think we have the right amount of people now. There were definitely less here before I originally posted though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully, this Heyman promo is different than the usual..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shitty graphics.

When 2K puts down their own graphics, I'll buy the game. Until then, no buys.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> You got that right, posted this a few pages back but the difference is staggering
> 
> NXT
> 
> ...


Exactly, it's like night and day !



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785660472028598272
> ........yeah, Charlotte's a freak :evil lol


She can hit a split on the d*ck :ambrose5


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

That game looks like PS2 graphics.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I seriously can't believe WWE is doing Goldberg/Bork II in 2016. They are soooooo desperate. :lol:done


It was a fucking train crash first time, it'll be a fucking dumpster fire this time.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Even though they did the chant, the fans don't really sound that into this at all.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Can we just get Charlotte's fine ass back on screen please.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It feels like a lifetime ago we were watching the likes of Goldberg and Lesnar. It's kind of embarrassing when you look at this company now 

Nobody has their star power


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ryback, Heyman? Is that who ya mean buddy?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Did I hear boos? lol

And CM Punk chant?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Go ahead and show the full highlights of that WM20 match now...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> That game looks like PS2 graphics.


It totally needs to be overhauled at this point.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Would LOVE to see Goldberg beat up Roman instead.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Godway said:


> Is that really what WWE2K looks like? Their graphics are fucking terrible.


Pretty sad ain't it. Looks like a game from 2011.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHERE GILLBERG AT THO!?*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can they just have that is a Raw only PPV that I really don't care very much about?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ITS FUCKING ON


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Obvious Goldberg is back.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The crowd doesn't care Paul... It's Lesnar vs Joe or bust.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

GOOOOLDBERRGGGGGGG


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hell yes!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

We don’t need to hear about your beast Paul.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Come on out Goldberg please!!! But I guess he won't be!!! :crying:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman with the shot at the Samoans.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just a shame most of the live audience don't know Goldberg


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The crowd doesn't care Paul... It's Lesnar vs Joe or bust.


No-one wants to see this. Lesnar will destroy Joe. It will be no different from Randy Orton v Lesnar or Cena v Lesnar or...you get the picture.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, Goldberg and WWE have penned a quick deal I certainly imagine.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The match will be shit, but the nostalgia of Goldberg coming back is pretty cool.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No huge pop. No one cares.

This audience is there for emasculating, and unicorns.

Half of them don't even know Goldberg. Heyman has to force chant his name. :Out


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Wannabe gangstas and pseudo-Samoans......o.....m....g......lolololol. Them is fighting words.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is stupid lol.

Goldberg has zero reason to do any of this shit. He won already.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

God tier mic work. Puts the roster to shame.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Need to bring back bra and panties matches with these Emmalina vignettes.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hot damn!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"In suplex city you're not Goldberg, you're next !"

What a line from Heyman, just when I find myself losing interest in his promos he does this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How many weeks are they going to show promos for Emma before she's actually ON the fucking show?

BTW, this chick is hot. Not like some of the others that have gotten that label tonight..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nobody really cares for that match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Emma has a small mouth.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

So no more stealing iPod cases for her??


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solid promo, as usual from Paul E. And +1 to Heyman for calling the fans an audience instead of a "universe".


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope they push Emma above them all.

Kevin Dunn, playa, help us out. We know you like blondes. Have her bury the Revolution.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I still don't know how I feel about this whole Emma(lina) thing.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, damn. Emma! :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Emma... OHHHHH MYYYYYYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A very late re match. And yeah most of the Universe doesnt know who he is lol.

Bryan Kendrick has a vibe of Adam Rose lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Emma has a small mouth.


There are ways to make it wider..


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Don't know how I feel about this , I grew up on Goldberg and it would be a flashback to my youth, but I also grew up on Allen Iverson and I don't know if I would want him putting on the Jersey for Philly one last time


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

These feuds are so fucking lame. Guy who isn't on TV calls out guy who isn't on TV. Respond on ESPN or some shit because neither of you cares enough to be on TV. But have a PPV match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel like the Goldberg promo would have gotten over a lot better in Atlanta.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> "In suplex city you're not Goldberg, you're next !"
> 
> What a line from Heyman, just when I find myself losing interest in his promos he does this.


Great line. Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sounds like everybody just popped some tic tacs when that Emma promo came on.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I actually want Goldberg to beat Brock Lesnar so he can end the Suplex City shtick. They need to nerf him already so we can actually see him have competitive matches.

Too bad I don't see that happening though


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> There are ways to make it wider..


True


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Zack Ryder is a lucky man.....the things I'd do for a 'taste of Tenille'


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

finalnight said:


> Pretty sad ain't it. Looks like a game from 2011.


Bro the graphics look great for the most part, just look at AJ from the game









Look at Bubba









Does those look like 2011 graphics?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Just a shame most of the live audience don't know Goldberg


Yep, pretty damn embarrassing. If he debuted nowadays all of the nerds would bitch about his workrate.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> There are ways to make it wider..


Keep it PG :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Emmalina :dance


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785668138998173697


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

this better be Noam.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Fuck me what an utter geek with that music and titantron.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Bro the graphics look great for the most part, just looks at AJ from the game


Sadly all characters do not get that same treatment. Some look good while others look horrible.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why did they waste a cool video game entrance on a jobber that won't be around a year from now when Vince throws this gimmick out the door?


Also, fuck having that entrance on a show called RAW.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Bro the graphics look great for the most part, just looks at AJ from the game


Yea, the graphics aren't the problem. Its the janky game play. 

Didn't watch again tonight. Miss anything worthwhile? Caught the last few pages talking about one part timer that is never on TV calling out a retired guy that we haven't seen in 14 years. Not interested in that.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey! there's that guy who delivered my pizza last Friday, what's he doing on Monday Night Raw ?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

CWC is a total bust.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow. Crickets for this guy.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Daivari's younger brother is here. :mase


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Fuck this match, show us some more Emma videos.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

tjp's intro is just fantastic, then they messed about with his music now its shit., fuck this i'm done with this shite fest


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Scary Muslim gimmick, check.
Why do they HAVE to shake hands? If the man doesn't want to shake, don't make him shake.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Get this geek Perkins out of my TV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Davari is back? Holy shit. :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MUHAMMAD HASSAN!? IS THAT YOU?! :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

stop making the cruiserweights shake hands, it's total bullshit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh my god, it's Dai -fucking- Vari!! A cruiserweight I actually recognize lol

Where the hell is his buddy, Muhammad Hassan?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Heath V said:


> Sadly all characters do not get that same treatment. Some look good while others look horrible.


Look at Bubba, possibly the most realistic model ever put in a wrestling game









True some look a little off but for the most part they look great.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eh whatever can we end this already?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Sadly all characters do not get that same treatment. Some look good while others look horrible.


Your right about that, John Cena and Randy Orton usually seem more detailed than some of the other characters in the game!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I was like "OH SHIT! DAIVARI!"

But then WWE was like "NO NOT THAT ONE. HIS BROTHER!"

oh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE and their racist gimmicks.

You're Middle Eastern? I know the perfect character! :vince$

You're Japanese? I know the perfect character! :vince$

You're not Japanese? You're Samoan? Oh well, you look close enough, I know the perfect character! :vince$


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Why do they change the pissing rope colour for these meaningless matches?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Yep, pretty damn embarrassing. If he debuted nowadays all of the nerds would bitch about his workrate.


"he's not very techical"
"he doesn't have workrate"
"no psychology"

you know what I mean. He's not a guy that takes arm-drags in the 2nd match


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TJ is a great wrestler but I just cant get into him as a character.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This isn't even anything like what a CW match is supposed to be. It's just your typical, boring WWE style match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sad ain't it. Looks like a game from 2011.
> ...


You know those are high resolution stills is rendered on a PC right? The console versions won't look like that. Also yeah those are on par with PC games from 2011.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Look at Bubba, possibly the most realistic model ever put in a wrestling game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good, last few years I thought HHH, Orton and Cena looked great. They need to overhaul the engine for the PS Pro and the Scorpio!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> Yea, the graphics aren't the problem. Its the janky game play.
> 
> Didn't watch again tonight. Miss anything worthwhile? Caught the last few pages talking about one part timer that is never on TV calling out a retired guy that we haven't seen in 14 years. Not interested in that.


So far, it's been a Jeri-KO segment in the ring with Stephanie McMahon and Mick Foley, and another Jeri-KO segment backstage with Tom Phillips. Everything else is passable IMO

Seth Rolins hasn't wrestled or done much yet, and Cesaro and Sheamus didn't do much together.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh come one end this match!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Look at Bubba, possibly the most realistic model ever put in a wrestling game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stills of the models look better than they actually do in game. Comparing with other next gen games, this can't call itself that. The hair is jank, the general physics of the game is jank from what i've seen of youtubers playing it. zero buys till they change who makes their games and they make a game worth buying.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Davari is back? Holy shit. :lol


Admittedly I haven't seen Davari in years so I thought the same. Not the greatest ring worker by any means but man, was that guy an underrated and great addition to that overall Hassan package. Davari could get HEAT the instant he started screaming that foreign language.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Goldberg will be on Raw next week.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

finalnight said:


> You know those are high resolution stills is rendered on a PC right? The console versions won't look like that. Also yeah those are on par with PC games from 2011.


Actually, I have watched a lot of game play and they do look like that....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is shit.. This is cruiserweights wrestling WWE style.. In turn.. Same old shit.. Skinnier guys...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

T0M said:


> Why do they change the pissing rope colour for these meaningless matches?


Better than the bland white ropes bro!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DammitC said:


> Where the hell is his buddy, Muhammad Hassan?


Undertaker killed him! 

NOW


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

finalnight said:


> You know those are high resolution stills is rendered on a PC right? The console versions won't look like that. Also yeah those are on par with PC games from 2011.


No bro i've seen gameplay and he looks just like that on PS4 and XBox One gameplay, its not some polished photoshop picture. And if you think Bubba looks like some graphics from a PC game from 2011 you're clearly high.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That firemen's carry into a kick move that TJP, Ricochet, Cedric Alexander, etc do has to be the least believable move in the business rn.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

finalnight said:


> You know those are high resolution stills is rendered on a PC right? The console versions won't look like that. Also yeah those are on par with PC games from 2011.


The gameplay vids they showed on RAW looked fucking horrendous. Then I looked a few more up on YouTube and thought the same thing. Man that game looks bad for 2016.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you! Finally.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Hassan to run out and behead Perkins

please WWE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel bad for the CW's.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> The stills of the models look better than they actually do in game. Comparing with other next gen games, this can't call itself that. The hair is jank, the general physics of the game is jank from what i've seen of youtubers playing it. zero buys till they change who makes their games and they make a game worth buying.


The hair sucks, the physics are awful. Game play is so janky in these games its hilarious. Graphics are fine, though.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Perkins looks like he should work at a fast food joint.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what are you planning Steph? Let's see...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> So what are you planning Steph? Let's see...


Judging from the recent weight increase, I'm guessing a whole bunch of tweets about midnight workouts with that Franco guy.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


>


Groan...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I wonder if Jericho will ever get to read the list out loud? I would love it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2K should be ashamed of themselves putting their name on these WWE games.

They need to make them look like NBA 2K games, then I'll buy.

Until then, WCW vs NWO Revenge motherfuckers!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kevers?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho is in pretty d*mn good shape rn, compare this to when he first came back this year.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

you guys do realize that this Daivari is the younger brother of the Daivari we remember


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho's gotta win this, right? No way they don't put him in the Cell match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Steph counting on Jericho and Owens' "friendship" so that they gang up on Rollins at the Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Chico Santana!!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I wanna hear Jesse the Body calling him chico


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No offense intended but haven't we been celebrating hispanic heritage month since the beginning of september? so are october and september the same month?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You know what would have sparked buzz?

If no one knew Goldberg was returning, and his music just hit out of nowhere on a Lesnar segment.

Instead, ESPN, tonight, now Ol' Berg coming next week in a suit or some shit.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake.. Do we need yet another month to celebrate every race and creed on this planet? So sick of this PC phony giving a shit..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Let's celebrate Tito Santana. A good wrestler who then became a jobber in 1988, used up and pushed aside


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TITO!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jericho has to win tonight. We need that triple threat. Jericho is the one carrying this universal title feud.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Groan...


Yes, bitch about the best thing that WWE has going right now.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Everything's gotta have a month now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Jericho's gotta win this, right? No way they don't put him in the Cell match.


Jericho HAS to win here, I think they've realized how over he is right now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Chico Santana!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Yes, bitch about the best thing that WWE has going right now.


THAT would be the best thing they have going on now?? :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Jericho HAS to win here, I think they've realized how over he is right now.


Plus, they never make stips and then not have it happen. :lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> I wanna hear Jesse the Body calling him chico


Haha, hell yes, his commentary (along with Herman's) regarding Santana was gold!!!

Never would you hear anything like that nowadays unfortunately.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Have they done Pedro Morales yet? Because they've got to give him one right?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can honestly see Jericho winning the Universal belt. He deserves to, anyway.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Therapy said:


> Oh for fucks sake.. Do we need yet another month to celebrate every race and creed on this planet? So sick of this PC phony giving a shit..


It's Stephanie's doing. She's obsessed with it.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> THAT would be the best thing they have going on now?? :eyeroll


I'll take a Goldberg appearance over TJ Perkins or Titus O'Neil matches any day of the fucking week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear i desperately want Seth to get a new finisher, i'll even take that underhook facebuster move he used after WM for one night, anythings better than the fucking pedigree. The one he hit last week looked like the worst Pedigree of all time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Haha, hell yes, his commentary (along with Herman's) regarding Santana was gold!!!
> 
> Never would you hear anything like that nowadays unfortunately.


The Flying Burrito
or
El Paso De Salsa


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena had a tough upbringing??? His dad is rich.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These geek-ass WWE soap operas.

:mj4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Plus, they never make stips and then not have it happen. :lol


Exactly !! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Main event...Rollins vs Jericho...let's go! :mark:


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fuck yes Goldberg.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Goldberg hype turns into the entrance music of the GOAT that choked him out.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


>


Sadly I must spread Rep before giving it to you again!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What kind of physique is 2016 Goldberg rocking? Guy used to be so packed within his frame especially with those huge traps back in the day.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! GOLDBERG ON RAW NEXT WEEK!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Please, for the love of whatever celestial entity there may be, have Goldberg come out to his WCW theme.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It'll at least be interesting to see goldberg go into a wwe ring again given all the bad blood. That's the limit of my interest.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I really wish they could bring back the old WCW version of Goldberg's theme. And there needs to be a lot of State Troopers or Sheriff's Deputies, lots of State Troopers or Sheriff's Deputies.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Surprises are not allowed in this company anymore. 

Straight up making Goldberg announce that he's gonna be there is a fucking joke.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jericho got a bigger reaction than Seth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice late in the show pop for Seth!

:mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The MAN is here :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'Freakin'? Really.

Again WWE, if you need to water something down, don't do it at all.

Remember Austin had 'Fuck Fear' shrts.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, they just gave away Goldberg returning just like that. I really hate this era sometimes, nothing is a surprise anymore. It's like if Austin tweeted "Helping Foley win the title next week. Also my beer on this flight is warm, fuck Delta."


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*SETH FREAKIN' ROLLINS!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The number 1 most over guy on Raw in Jericho and number 2 in Rollins :zayn3


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

GOAT TRUNKS!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins with the scarf :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth playing to the crowd and waking them up. Love it.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> I'll take a Goldberg appearance over TJ Perkins or Titus O'Neil matches any day of the fucking week.


Lol thank you!! Some of these new fans Crack me up!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's amazing how Seth has maintained main event status after all this time, never faltering once.

WWE definitely values him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I like how my internet temporarily went out right before Rollins appeared........


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Lol thank you!! Some of these new fans Crack me up!!!


"New fans." Lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This crowd has made this show, bless them, the crowds have been really great the past few weeks. Things just stick better when you have a receptive and loud crowd.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Wow, they just gave away Goldberg returning just like that. I really hate this era sometimes, nothing is a surprise anymore. It's like if Austin tweeted "Helping Foley win the title next week. Also my beer on this flight is warm, fuck Delta."


Doesn't surprise me, Vince desperately wants the ratings to go up and hyping up Goldberg for next week might help a bit.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I kinda want to see some type of Goldberg/Chris Jericho interaction next week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Charlotte seriously tapped again? Way to build up the challenger to make it look as if she has a chance. These motherfuckers have no idea how to book a feud i swear.


Isn't the complaining usually about "why are the beating a champ" even if it's in a tag match !

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

We need a Seth Rollins v. Rhyno match so they can both say "Who's the man" the whole time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Know JeriGOAT won't win, but firmly behind him regardless.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wouldn't shock me to see WWE do Brock/Goldberg II at WM 33. 

That should give Goldberg enough time to get ready.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Wow, they just gave away Goldberg returning just like that. I really hate this era sometimes, nothing is a surprise anymore. It's like if Austin tweeted "Helping Foley win the title next week. Also my beer on this flight is warm, fuck Delta."


Great stuff.

Vince: "I'll be at RAW next week to reveal it was me all along. Be sure to tune in."

Heyman: "What is RVD and Tommy Dreamer doing backstage at RAW during the Invasion? Find out tonight!"

Bret Hart: "Fuck Vince, I'm not giving up the title to that cum dumpster Michaels!"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another WWE game I won't buy. Going on 9 years now or so. I probably would have bought this year for some variation but no Hogan and Warrior, no buys


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Wow, they just gave away Goldberg returning just like that. I really hate this era sometimes, nothing is a surprise anymore. It's like if Austin tweeted "Helping Foley win the title next week. Also my beer on this flight is warm, fuck Delta."


Didn't they spoil Mankind's title win on their website a few days before?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Know JeriGOAT won't win, but firmly behind him regardless.


I think Jericho has this match in the bag


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seems they are doing with the same thing Rollins did last week. Owens comes out...causes a distraction first, then moves in to further distracts to give Jericho the win.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Another WWE game I won't buy. Going on 9 years now or so. I probably would have bought this year for some variation but no Hogan and Warrior, no buys


Fully agree with you although I think Warrior had been in the game the last few years. Until they bring back Hogan I will continue not to buy the game.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(Rollins better end the show with his theme playing.)


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Wouldn't shock me to see WWE do Brock/Goldberg II at WM 33.
> 
> That should give Goldberg enough time to get ready.


I am kind of disappointed the way wwe killed the surprise return but nevertheless I am happy the rumours were true and yes most likely a WM match would make sense.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Doesn't surprise me, Vince desperately wants the ratings to go up and hyping up Goldberg for next week might help a bit.


Uh, why the fuck wouldn't you advertise a Goldberg return?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho getting some heat. Good job by him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Abdominal Stretch !! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Jericho getting some heat. Good job by him.


As a heel should...Jericho is the GOAT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They are doing the Goldberg match at Survivor Series. Need to make room for that ratings draw Shane McMahon to take on Brock at Mania cuz everybody wants to see that.......


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Both of my favorites earning the dueling chants that they deserve


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match here with Jericho smartly targeting the ribs and Rollins selling it all throughout the match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really think Goldberg and Lesnar can put on a great match. That WM20 match has most under the assumption that those two will always have a shit match together, which i don't think is true. You gotta remember both of them was leaving after that night and neither of them wanted to be there, and the crowd was shitting all over them. Its no wonder the match was bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE and their racist gimmicks.
> 
> You're Middle Eastern? I know the perfect character! :vince$
> 
> ...


Tbf it goes with the fanbase remember when folk

wanted the New Day to be A militant black group like the Nation 

How often "make a stable with all the European folk"

Or the new "They should put Nakamura, Asuka, and Hideo in a group"

Or all the complaints the Usos new "street" persona gets



Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DROPKICK DEADSET TO THE RIBS :mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loving this match.

:mark:

Psychology actually being used.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I love Jericho. That being said if he finds a way into the title match I feel like everyone is just going to cheer for him over Rollins and Owens and I don't know if that's something WWE would really want. 

That being said I would love a brief title run for Jericho.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another week and another face is carrying a storyline injury. Faces aren't already booked weak or anything right!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

"Chris, do better!" :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This is easily the match of the night, which isn't saying much. All the other matches were either short or decent at best.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Walls still getting big pops in 2016 !! :mark::mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great great match between these 2. Jericho is so much more over than Rollins and Jerichos the heel lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so tired of the WWE audience spamming the this is awesome chant. Do it for matches that are actually great.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I really think Goldberg and Lesnar can put on a great match. That WM20 match has most under the assumption that those two will always have a shit match together, which i don't think is true. You gotta remember both of them was leaving after that night and neither of them wanted to be there, and the crowd was shitting all over them. Its no wonder the match was bad.


Respectfully, that's a tough sell to me considering agents/Vince have Brock in this Suplex City mode still and we have no idea what kind of ring shape a Bill Goldberg who was all athleticism, is now nearing fifty, didnt have a high "good match" batting average to start with and will be working off what 12 years ring rust which is triple HBK's at Summerslam 02?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins doing the suicide dive correctly. What liftoff.

:mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I'm so tired of the WWE audience spamming the this is awesome chant.


 Don't forget "you deserve it.."

Too many neckbeards..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

These fucking stupid fucking fans will chant "this is awesome" for watching a 30 minute match of paint drying.. So fucking corny.. This isn't awesome.. It's a regular old match


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh fuck!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geez, Seth got some serious distance with that suicide dive


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hate the suicide dive, everyone does it....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Really good match here ! Y2J turning back the clock :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It's an early Christmas miracle: Jericho actually hit the Lionsault. :mase


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> Vince: "I'll be at RAW next week to reveal it was me all along. Be sure to tune in."
> 
> ...



Shawn- I've decided to take time off to find my smile; going to hand over the belt on Monday. @hitmanhart #hbklaysdownfornoone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Geez, Seth got some serious distance with that suicide dive


Better than most you will see on this roster.

:mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I love the This Is Awesome chants, I really do. The chants help me remember that I haven't saw a real, genuine awesome match in over 5 years and that fans today have a lower threshold of bullshit


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Great match!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Great great match between these 2. Jericho is so much more over than Rollins and Jerichos the heel lol


We got it, you can stop pushing your agenda, generic Reigns mark. I'm sincerely sorry you're that salty.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth really exposed his ribs on that missed frog splash.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Don't forget "you deserve it.."
> 
> Too many neckbeards..


And Seth is one. Touch that shit up Rollins. Make a line above your throat partner.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Boom dat pop :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOO WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins GOATing.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Crowd popped when he won.

:drose


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

You still got it!
I've never lost it, you stupid idiots!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well so much for the triple threat. Maybe Jericho will still be the special referee.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Solf said:


> We got it, you can stop pushing your agenda, generic Reigns mark. I'm sincerely sorry you're that salty.


WTF are you talking about. Both men giving us a great main event. Im a fan of both


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Super kicks, ddts and suicide dives.

All of them are overused and need to be removed from your moveset if you want to standout.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

D*MMIT !! Really wanted Y2J to be in the match cry:cry


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's go Seth!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WINNER!*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn i kinda wanted Jericho to be in the match, it would have added the question of will Jericho help his friend or try and take the title for himself? Would have made the match much more interesting.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jericho could be named special ref though.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Am I the only one that saw Rollins almost kill Jericho with that flying knee where he fell and landed on Jerichos head?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great match!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

fuck fuck fuck. Triple threat would of been better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS looked great. Very good match and the crowd loved it and him, and Jericho. Everyone looks good.

:drose


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So how does KO retain now?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Goldberg vs. Lesnar? No thanks


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> So how does KO retain now?


HHH will intervene and Owens will look like an incompetent fool. WWE Main Event heel booking 101. Bleh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> So how does KO retain now?


Jericho can still be special ref.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> So how does KO retain now?


:HHH2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Straw Hat said:


> So how does KO retain now?


KO was going to retain regardless. He's not losing the title until the Rumble or Mania.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Great great match between these 2. Jericho is so much more over than Rollins and Jerichos the heel lol


Both Chris Jericho AND Seth Rollins are receiving loud pops. Jericho may be more over, but Seth is fine.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

9/10 for tonight. Really enjoyed the show


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Am I the only one that saw Rollins almost kill Jericho with that flying knee where he fell and landed on Jerichos head?


No you weren't. That was on Jericho though. He was only suppose to allow himself to get edged by it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Both Chris Jericho AND Seth Rollins are receiving loud pops. Jericho may be more over, but Seth is fine.


Don't even bother. That's just saltiness.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;63186593 said:


> No you weren't. That was on Jericho though. He was only suppose to allow himself to get edged by it.


Just looked nasty is all.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Both Chris Jericho AND Seth Rollins are receiving loud pops. Jericho may be more over, but Seth is fine.


Yea I didn't say it was bad for Rollins. I was just stating what I heard.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I was fairly sports entertained tonight. Really liked the main event.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Don't even bother. That's just saltiness.


Saltiness of what? Im a fan of both men and both men are over. I just think Jericho is a little bit more over thats all. Nothing wrong about it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tonight, I liked, um, when, um, Jericho.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Charlotte vs. Sasha inside a cell, oh yeah!!! This should be fun.

Rusev gets jobbed out to Super-Roman yet again, this time in a tag team match, ugh.

That main even was really good, although admittedly a triple threat title match would have been fun. But I can see why they might not want to go that route right now.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I still feel KO and Rollins feud needs some more build up. Hopefully next week those two can have a promo or something to add some heat, without a third party.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Saltiness of what? Im a fan of both men and both men are over. I just think Jericho is a little bit more over thats all. Nothing wrong about it


Both guys are over and one of them is a modern day legend (Jericho). Nothing wrong with being on the same level of overness as one of those guys, especially when you're not even 100% face yet. But they both had dueling chants tonight and both got pops, and the crowd popped for Seth winning. He also got a huge pop last week. Everything is more than fine right now.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Both guys are over and one of them is a modern day legend (Jericho). Nothing wrong with being on the same level of overness as one of those guys, especially when you're not even 100% face yet. But they both had dueling chants tonight and both got pops, and the crowd popped for Seth winning. He also got a huge pop last week. *Everything is more than fine right now*.


Like I said it wasn't meant to be a knock on Seth. I know he is fine. Very fine at the moment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Saltiness of what? Im a fan of both men and both men are over. I just think Jericho is a little bit more over thats all. Nothing wrong about it


You know who is more over than both?









.
.
.
.
.
.
Roman


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The word huge is overused...

No one has gotten huge pops since Bryan and Punk.



Architect-Rollins said:


> I still feel KO and Rollins feud needs some more build up. Hopefully next week those two can have a promo or something to add some heat, without a third party.


 All the feuds on Raw are lacking heat and good stories.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins: "I'm the best piece she's had"

Triple H:









:lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao you geeks talking about Jericho and Rollins.

Bill freakin Goldberg is coming back next week!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rated R™ said:


> :lmao you geeks talking about Jericho and Rollins.
> 
> Bill freakin Goldberg is coming back next week!!!


I'm looking forward to it. But I don't think it's going to matter much in the long run..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins: "Stephanie is OBSOLETE"

Triple H:









:lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So, uh... Jericho was great tonight. Rollins too. That match was very entertaining.

Yea, that's about it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm looking forward to it. But I don't think it's going to matter much in the long run..


He's coming back next week though, who the hell are Jericho and Rollins?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rated R™;63187097 said:


> He's coming back next week though, who the hell are Jericho and Rollins?


Jericho took that fucker to the ground.

But I'm with you. About time some stars are on my TV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rated R™;63187097 said:


> He's coming back next week though, who the hell are Jericho and Rollins?


Didn't Jericho beat his ass?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Didn't Jericho beat his ass?


I think the word is that he did a headlock on him and held on to dear life. Even Jericho admitted that if Goldberg had gotten out of it he would have been done.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> :lmao you geeks talking about Jericho and Rollins.
> 
> Bill freakin Goldberg is coming back next week!!!


Jericho >>>>> Goldberg

Plus Y2J served him IRL :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please, comparing a GOAT like Jericho to Goldberg...

_"If we ever have a match together I could either make you look like a million bucks, or look like a piece of shit, and you'll never know the difference."_ - Chris Jericho to Goldberg before their PPV match

Boom


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I think the word is that he did a headlock on him and held on to dear life. Even Jericho admitted that if Goldberg had gotten out of it he would have been done.


Still embarrassing considering the size difference and how much shit Goldberg was talking..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bet those unicorn dildo wearing fans wouldn't be hating on my boy Big Dave if he came back now to squash all these jobbers.

I literally believe Batista, CM Punk, and John Cena are the only 3 guys since the 2000s began who held their WWE debut during this period, who are actually entertaining in all aspects.

Styles is up there too.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> He's coming back next week though, who the hell are Jericho and Rollins?


Chris Jericho is the dude that won a shoot fight with Goldberg's bitch ass in the 90s


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bet those unicorn dildo wearing fans wouldn't be hating on my boy Big Dave if he came back now to squash all these jobbers.
> 
> I literally believe Batista, CM Punk, and John Cena are the only 3 guys since the 2000s began who held their WWE debut during this period, who are actually entertaining in all aspects.
> 
> Styles is up there too.


 I love Batista.

I was pissed how those neckbeards treated Batista when he was doing great.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

mattheel said:


> Chris Jericho is the dude that won a shoot fight with Goldberg's bitch ass in the 90s


If by the 90s, you mean 2003, then yeah, sure.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw is really missing feuds with heat and with any strong promos. The promos especially. I need promos to hype these matches.

Im way more invested in whats going to happen with owens and jericho than anyone or anything else on the show. Thats a problem. I was really disappointed Jericho didnt get in the match as i guess many were. Hopefully K.O and Seth can finally build something up. Its felt like Owens and Jericho dwithoing their thing while Seth nagged them and stayed bitter over being dumped. 

Roman and Rusev needs something, anything besides just more matches between the 2. I liked tonight as filler but really did nothing to make me wanna see the match more. Same with Sasha and Charlotte.

Most exciting thing i took away from tonight was THE MAN Goldberg returns next week. Cant wait :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> So how does KO retain now?


HHH interference, which sets up HHH vs. Rollins at SVS.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> HHH interference, which sets up HHH vs. Rollins at SVS.


I think they're going to hold off HHH vs Rollins until WM.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho/Mick Foley/Stephanie McMahon segment

Jeri-KO's backstage segment with Tom Phillips

Paul Heyman's promo + the news that Goldberg is returning next week

Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> If by the 90s, you mean 2003, then yeah, sure.


And by won, he means took Goldberg down for a second and then it got broken up. And then even admitted Goldberg would have killed him if it lasted longer or was a real fight.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Tonight, I liked, um, when, um, Jericho.


that's about it, I liked Bulletclub's beatdown on Enzo & Cass but who cares? They've already been beaten by the dildo wearing dickheads so it's hard to take them seriously again.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Decent Raw tonight

Does anyone think the RAW after SVS will be interesting?

I'm debating on taking my nephews, tickets are kinda expensive, but i'll treat them if it'll be a good fallout from SVS show.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Chris Jericho maineventing in 2016? :HA


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Chris Jericho maineventing in 2016? :HA


A guy worshiping Kane in 2016?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I really want Lana to become Women's Champion now after this episode.

Hopefully this is setting up Charlotte's face turn as I'd like her to take on Nia Jax next, instead of just rewatching Nia vs Bayley, or Nia vs Sasha for the title NOW.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Good
Any appearance that JeriKO made
Dana Brooke, Charlotte, Stephanie, and Lana looking hot

Bad
Rusev made to look like a geek for the millionth time
Roman Reigns, The Golden Truth, Titus O'Neal making any sort appearance


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

These "Women's Revolution" lines the women keep having to say each week are atrocious

Its not a revolution if you have to keep mentioning it every 5 f**king seconds :Rollins


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Old School Icons said:


> These "Women's Revolution" lines the women keep having to say each week are atrocious
> 
> Its not a revolution if you have to keep mentioning it every 5 f**king seconds :Rollins


 I don't know what's worse. 

The lack of a top title on Raw, or the feminist crap they're forcing down peoples throats.

Even female fans must be getting tired of that shtick.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> I don't know what's worse.
> 
> The lack of a top title on Raw, or the feminist crap they're forcing down peoples throats.
> 
> Even female fans must be getting tired of that shtick.


I've been tired of it ever since Becky/Charlotte/Sasha made their main roster debuts. I'm glad they all got the call up but after they earned it through their amazing work in NXT WWE took a good thing and as is usually the case hammered it into the ground.

All of it is so artificial when actually everything that followed didn't need any extra hype or verbal garbage like this. 

The fact that they main evented RAW and are having a HIAC match speaks for itself as far as the women goes because it has happened very rarely and in the later, never. 

When Trish/Lita did it, they talked a little bit about them doing it but the vast majority of it was all about the title and the feud. Nothing else, that's what I want them to talk about. Hype the feud, not the f**King hashtags.

You just know over the next few weeks we're gonna hear the RAW commentary team mention "In Hell in a Cell, for the first time ever two women will compete. The women's revolution in WWE continues to grow stronger!" and bullshit like that.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW, I enjoyed all the Jeri-KO's segments as I continue to like their banters with everyone who comes in their way. The fans seem to really get into it when Jericho adds people to his list. The opening segment was strong as well with Sasha, Charlotte and Rusev all getting into each other's way until eventually Super Reigns enters the ring. The New Day kept their material short and sweet before Kofi defeated Cesaro with Sheamus busy being on Facebook Live. That was funny. Bayley wins against a jobber until Dana Brooke attacks her from behind on the ramp. Very effective here. 

Wonder what was up with Bo Dallas not caring to help Curtis Axel after they lost a random match to Zayn and Neville. Lots of other filler stuff as I didn't react much to them including the Cruiserweight matches. Still don't have much to root for them for. Did enjoyed the backstage segment between TJ Perkins and Brian Kendrick to give us some backstory between them. I am NOT excited for a Lesnar/Goldberg match. Could careless about him coming back for one match. And poor Rusev continues to get fed to Reigns. Again, why do we need to see Reigns/Rusev when Reigns continues to get the upperhand all the time? Decent main event match between Jericho and Rollins.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Chris Jericho maineventing in 2016? :HA


Your gimmick is getting thinner than Kane's hair.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This show is becoming a disgrace to Wrestling.

The only thing that mattered on this show was the main event, because it had a stipulation to it, every other match was pointless. 

Bayley in a squash, another Cruiserweight tag match, Social Outcasts, R-Truth, Titus O'Neil and Braun Strowman all on the same show, it's laughable, what a load of shit.

As for The Club taking out Enzo & Cass, what's the big deal? How can you take these guys seriously, after getting jobbed out to the New Day about 100 times.

Reigns & Sasha vs Rusev & Charlotte just sums up this show, you can't get more pointless than that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its genuinely depressing being a Rusev fan at this point.

Has he put in his notice, fucked Stephanie, or is he just too charismatic? The guys genuinely being buried. Never gets to look good, just constantly eats spears from Reigns and even gets his ass kicked by women now. Sigh. Once such a promising career, but now its obvious WWE have ZERO plans to ever use him well ever again. Go to TNA, or LU, or even NJPW please Rusev. Far too talented to be booked this poorly every single week, cant even remember the last time he won a match or didn't look like a useless dork.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Raw was boring as usual, but WWE can't put Chris Jeriold in the main event in fucking 2016, the dude is just a gassed old man with a goof character, he can't be taken seriously ever again, his matches are slow and lethargic, he gets gassed after 5 minutes, he always has that "I'm too old for this shit" expression in his face. Jeriold reminds me of Ric Flair in the last years of his career. He shouldn't be anywhere near the main events, this isn't 1999 anymore damn it.










And I'm tired of his goof and childish segments, the only people who can find his segments funny are kids, Jericho is becoming the new Santino Marella.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Raw was boring as usual, but WWE can't put Chris Jeriold in the main event in fucking 2016, the dude is just a gassed old man with a goof character, he can't be taken seriously ever again, his matches are slow and lethargic, he gets gassed after 5 minutes, he always has that "I'm too old for this shit" expression in his face. Jeriold reminds me of Ric Flair in the last years of his career. He shouldn't be anywhere near the main events, *this isn't 1999 anymore damn it.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No matter what anyone thinks of Jericho nowadays (everyone is entitled to their views, after all), imagine Kane being anywhere near the main events. This isn't 1999 anymore damn it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Its genuinely depressing being a Rusev fan at this point.
> 
> Has he put in his notice, fucked Stephanie, or is he just too charismatic? The guys genuinely being buried. Never gets to look good, just constantly eats spears from Reigns and even gets his ass kicked by women now. Sigh. Once such a promising career, but now its obvious WWE have ZERO plans to ever use him well ever again. Go to TNA, or LU, or even NJPW please Rusev. Far too talented to be booked this poorly every single week, cant even remember the last time he won a match or didn't look like a useless dork.


Yep. That segment with Charlotte & Sasha was brutal. Such a shame to see such a talented guy continue to get wasted & treated like a geek.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Raw was awful minus the Jeri-KO stuff. Literally everything else was crap. Well I do like Seth Rollins transformation into a face. That however is connected with Jeri-KO.

The opening was convoluted shit. Glad they made that mixed tag end the 2nd/start the 3rd hour as opposed to forcing that in the main event.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Its sad that how CW division is no different than that bad Young-O'Neil feud. Just skipping all the way. There was nothing entertaining this week. Even hinted Jericho turn didn't grab me.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Its genuinely depressing being a Rusev fan at this point.
> 
> Has he put in his notice, fucked Stephanie, or is he just too charismatic? The guys genuinely being buried. Never gets to look good, just constantly eats spears from Reigns and even gets his ass kicked by women now. Sigh. Once such a promising career, but now its obvious WWE have ZERO plans to ever use him well ever again. Go to TNA, or LU, or even NJPW please Rusev. Far too talented to be booked this poorly every single week, cant even remember the last time he won a match or didn't look like a useless dork.


Rusev is done, toast. He has zero credibility at this point and is nothing more than a punching bag for Super Roman and having him get humiliated by the women just makes things worse. Rusev has been Roman's little bitch for the past year, remember Rusev as a part of the League of Nations whom Roman crushed at every corner and made all four men look like geeks? I do, the best one can hope for as a Rusev fan is for this thing with Roman to end as soon as possible because there is no way that they will have Rusev look strong in this.

Rusev was beginning to gain credibility as a monster heel but now all that is done after this Super Roman squash. And the sad thing is that Rusev is more talented than Roman in all areas.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> Yep. That segment with Charlotte & Sasha was brutal. Such a shame to see such a talented guy continue to get wasted & treated like a geek.


Yeah, that was just, yeah. I read the results, then got home and watched that segment and just...yeah. I dont think its possible to make Rusev look any worse than he did there. But Im sure WWE will find a way too next week.



TaterTots said:


> Rusev is done, toast. He has zero credibility at this point and is nothing more than a punching bag for Super Roman and having him get humiliated by the women just makes things worse. Rusev has been Roman's little bitch for the past year, remember Rusev as a part of the League of Nations whom Roman crushed at every corner and made all four men look like geeks? I do, the best one can hope for as a Rusev fan is for this thing with Roman to end as soon as possible because there is no way that they will have Rusev look strong in this.
> 
> Rusev was beginning to gain credibility as a monster heel but now all that is done after this Super Roman squash. And the sad thing is that Rusev is more talented than Roman in all areas.


A part of me wants to refute all that, but Rusev is done at this point. The consistently terrible way hes booked. And he's been booked like shit for so long, then WWE built him back up briefly just so he could be fed to Reigns again. Its obvious thats all any of it was for, they just wanted a credible heel's career for Roman to kill. Its absurd, they just built him back up, had him credible again and now they've pissed all of that away again to make the chosen one look good again. 

This era of WWE is so ridiculous, you have these decent talents in WWE that are moderately over, nothing special and WWE protects them and coddles them and has them destroy everyone else, while great talents like Rusev just get shat on.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I thought the ending of the main event was terrible. Owens should have stormed in and taken out Rollins, then when it looks like he's gonna help up Jericho, he takes him out too. He then should have rolled out of the ring and left. Would have made him look strong and still made sure Jericho wasn't in the match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BLakC6Yj1fb/

:lmao


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

DoubtGin said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BLakC6Yj1fb/
> 
> :lmao


This is not PG :lol:lol:lol


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Why are they using white ropes again?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Reotor said:


> This is not PG :lol:lol:lol


But pretty damn great.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Yeah, that was just, yeah. I read the results, then got home and watched that segment and just...yeah. I dont think its possible to make Rusev look any worse than he did there. But Im sure WWE will find a way too next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Bray Wyatt fandom, my friend :mj2 I swear to God, after seeing this segment, I genuinely thought that they couldn't bury him more even if they tried.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SO PLEASED with Rollins' booking AGAIN last night. He's finally being booked like a star.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh...first it was watching Raw that made me wince.

Then just reading the Raw results made me wince.

Now just reading this thread every week makes me wince. Raw is atrocious.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ste1592 said:


> Welcome to the Bray Wyatt fandom, my friend :mj2 I swear to God, after seeing this segment, I genuinely thought that they couldn't bury him more even if they tried.


Out if all the people who get booked bad, some people on here seem to get really sensitive when it comes to Brays and Rusevs booking. I mean why those 2 out of all the talented people who get booked bad


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Out if all the people who get booked bad, some people on here seem to get really sensitive when it comes to Brays and Rusevs booking. I mean why those 2 out of all the talented people who get booked bad


Well, probably because Wyatt is the only guy on this roster with a unique character that makes him stand out, and Rusev showed he can shine even in the shittiest storylines (Ziggler, Lana and Summer angle).

Furthermore, it just seems that those two are periodically built up and used to get someone over, preferable after being buried even more than the previous big feud. They are not jobber like Darren Young, but people think they have talent and would like them to be pushed to the main event.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

It made me sad to see Roman leeching from the womens division. Charlotte deserves better than to be associated with him and this shit rusev feud.

lets hope it doesnt become worse than the ziggler roman feud.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ste1592 said:


> Well, probably because Wyatt is the only guy on this roster with a unique character that makes him stand out, and Rusev showed he can shine even in the shittiest storylines (Ziggler, Lana and Summer angle).
> 
> Furthermore, it just seems that those two are periodically built up and used to get someone over, preferable after being buried even more than the previous big feud. They are not jobber like Darren Young, but people think they have talent and would like them to be pushed to the main event.


Very interesting. Agree completely especially with bray


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

DoubtGin said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BLakC6Yj1fb/
> 
> :lmao


LMAO!! XD

I have a good feeling that this will become a new meme with Kevin Owens. Kinda like his best friend, Jericho, who was told to go back to Toronto


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I still haven't caught up with Raw but haven't heard anything great. Was there any highlights to catch up on? :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Out if all the people who get booked bad, some people on here seem to get really sensitive when it comes to Brays and Rusevs booking. I mean why those 2 out of all the talented people who get booked bad


Well who in the WWE is booked worse than Rusev and Bray? Some guys might struggle for TV time but at least they aren't booked as the most useless and pathetic human beings in existence.


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Oakesy said:


> I still haven't caught up with Raw but haven't heard anything great. Was there any highlights to catch up on? :lol


I for one thought it was a good show. The cruiserweight matches were solid as usual, and the Jericho/Rollins match in the main event was very good. I even thought Rusev/Charlotte vs Sasha/Roman was well done. I watched on DVR rather than live so I was able to fast forward commercials, but I thought it didn't feel like a chore to watch like some weeks did. I enjoyed that we got some midcard development this week with Sami/Zayn, Bo/Axel, Braun, Titus "Brand", etc. 

But hey - I watch wrestling with a positive attitude because I love wrestling. Too much negativity around here! :smile2:


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Yes more than smackdown


Figures. People are generally stupid. Look at how many sheep follow that moron Trump.


----------

